#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-02
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<phillw> morning? ... OMG... vacuuming has taken longer than expected!
<phillw> yikes... over an hour and a half hour for one room...
 * Noskcaj thinks phillw  deserves an official title of "Worst sleep schedule in F/OSS"
<knome> by far, nope :P
<phillw>  Noskcaj mother wanted all the furniture out of said room... 1 chair, one setee, two tables, and the entire satellite / TV system with screen. Mission accomplished and all the little areas vacuumed. I'd make some one a good wife :P
<Noskcaj> lol
<Noskcaj> knome, therefore, let us hold a competition for it
 * Noskcaj resumes planning his previous bad idea
<smartboyhw> Hello DanChapman
<DanChapman> smartboyhw phillw  hey :-)
 * smartboyhw does not Noskcaj's "bad idea" is quite suitable for the modern age
<phillw> smartboyhw: he can have as many as he wishes... As long as he sorts out & replies to my email about the default apps in ubuntu :D
<smartboyhw> phillw, default apps?:D
<phillw> smartboyhw: yup, he needs to complete the spreadsheet so that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/AutopilotTesting can go live :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, :O
<smartboyhw> OMG
<phillw> smartboyhw: the table as is, was a copy over from xubuntu, the new one has done the rounds of xu and lu. it now awaits balloons to complete it and then I can set the page up fully so that people like DanChapman can see where the teams are up to on auto pilot testing. It's a one stop shop for where we are up to.
<smartboyhw> phillw, quite good
<smartboyhw> But I'm not understanding the table-.-
<phillw> smartboyhw: myself and balloons did discuss such a table for manual testing (applications) etc. On the left hand column is a list of applicatons that various teams use, across each row it will state which flavours use them and the last two columns give a status of if there is an autopilot test case in development or has been passed as working.
<smartboyhw> phillw, OK
<knome> the table is half-broken though
<knome> i suppose i'll go and fix it.
<phillw> knome: the table is not even nearly ready. Do not spend time editing it until I have the input back from balloons for ubuntu apps. The spread sheet is 'private' for the time being. Once balloons has filled in the blanks, I'll set the table up. Do not waste time on a WiP :D
<knome> but there's no way to fill it if it's broken
<phillw> knome: you do not have a copy of the spreadsheet. At present it is myself, elfy & balloons,
<knome> aha.
<knome> then send it to me ;)
 * smartboyhw request phillw to send it to him so he can fill in the Studio parts
<knome> i'm not fixing the data. i'm only fixing the wiki markup.
<smartboyhw> phillw, and I know the Kylin team quite well too, so I might fill in the Kylin parts as well
<phillw> Can every one please calm down? lu and Xu have their apps listed, I am simply awaiting balloons to update it for ub and then the page will go 'live'.
<knome> phillw, you'll have to fix the markup anyway, but as you wish
<phillw> At which point, I expect all the flavours to crawl over it like a bad rash :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, heh
<phillw> knome: after the heading, nothing is completed. I intend to do one massive edit to put in all that is on the WiP spreadsheet and then ask the flavours to update it. with Lu, Xu and Ub all on the spread sheet, we hope that most teams will find updating it to their own flavours will not be a massive task.
<knome> phillw, i'm not talking about the content.
<smartboyhw> phillw, well, it's easy for us, as we copy from Xubuntu:P
<phillw> knome: ??
<knome> phillw, i'll let you do it.
<phillw> smartboyhw: knome xu is already on the spread sheet. studio will need to add their specific things. I can either pass the spread sheet around ad-infintum or we go for the auto pilot cases that exist and each team will know what is, and is not, available...
<smartboyhw> phillw, OK
<knome> phillw, it's not the content i'm worried about. i know we're fine regarding that.
<knome> phillw, but i'll let you work on the project and keep all the threads in your hands as you so wish.
<phillw> knome: as it is still a WiP. please do feel free to speak! One of the 1st things to be dropped was "web browser", it is replaced with Chromium and Firefox. There is no test case for 'web browser', this is why the spread sheet has done the rounds :D
<phillw> Gee, I never knew there was that much interest in the Auto Pilot test cases. DanChapman we may yet get people interested :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, yeah:P
<DanChapman> phillw: yeah its great to see they are wanted across flavours :-) and they will soon be easier to write once the gtk emulator is finished :-)
<jamespage> jibel, do we run DEP-8 tests for 12.04?
<jamespage> I'm doing a point release upgrade for openvswitch and was considering introducing the DEP-8 tests from Saucy?Raring
<jibel> jamespage, we don't
<jamespage> jibel, OK - can I run them locally to validate?
<jibel> jamespage, sure, all the tools are in the lab too if you want me to run something, but automated tests have been disabled
<jibel> for Precise that is
<jamespage> jibel, ack - thanks
 * smartboyhw is zsyncing the images ready for Beta 1 testing
<smartboyhw> balloons, whenever you wake up, ping
<jamespage> jibel, any chance I can jump onto a failed squid3/amd64 autopkgtest in the lab? I can't reproduce locally (I've tried repeatedly!)
<jibel> jamespage, you can start a test, identify on which slave it is running from jenkins UI, then on that slave ps aux|grep squid3 to find the ssh port it is using and ssh to this port as ubuntu
<jibel> jamespage, or use run-adt-test on a slave in 1ss
<jibel> with -k so the VM is not deleted after the run
<smartboyhw> Hello SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, morning!
<smartboyhw> Ah, I forgotten balloons will not be here, it's Labour Day-.-
<smartboyhw> (In USA)
<smartboyhw> Hello chilicuil
<chilicuil> hi smartboyhw, good morning =)!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, a boring monday as always here
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, LOL
<phillw> balloons: pimg
<DanChapman> phillw: Its a public holiday in america today, so don't think balloons will be about :-)
<phillw> having laney decide on a respin tomorrow is not really helpful... c'ets la vie (as my boss would say)
<phillw> **c'est la vie**
<Patrickdk_> silly americans :)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-03
<pitti> Good morning
<doug5> pitti, morning
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: hm, the update-manager autopkgtests keep installing 0.191 from saucy release instead of 0.193 from saucy-proposed
<pitti> jibel: I'll investigate
<jibel> pitti, Err http://ftpmaster.internal saucy-proposed Release.gpg  Unable to connect to ftpmaster.internal:http:
<pitti> oh, that would be it
<jibel> from u-m autopkgtest console output
<jibel> why only -proposed would fail?
<jibel> pitti, I restarted the test
<pitti> jibel: doesn't help, I already re-tried 3 times
<pitti> jibel: well, it would keep the previous Packages indexes
<jibel> pitti, okay, I'll file a ticket and notify IS
<pitti> auto-package-testing@alderamin:~$ elinks http://ftpmaster.internal
<pitti> -> connection refused
<jibel> pitti, ah, that would explain all the 'RUNNING' we had yesterday
<pitti> in other news it seems that -s got broken, investigating that then
<pitti> jibel: ah, because it tested older versions
<jibel> yes, this is another fix I'll land this week
<jibel> jiufeng will wait until the right versions are available before starting the tests instead of triggering them immediately when a new request comes up
<pitti> jibel: I actually thought britney wasn't supposed to request them until the version is available and installable?
<pitti> we still seem to get failures due to uninstallability, altough the last one that I can remember was 2 weeks ago
<pitti> aha - it wants 2000 MB free in /run/shm, but I only have 1876
 * pitti sets it in ~/.adtrc and is happy again
<DanChapman> Good Morning all
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<JackYu> morning:)
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, Any progress on testdrive? I'd rather wait until GTK3 is finished to send off my "What testdrive should become" email
<DanChapman> Noskcaj: I couldn't get the branch which is ported to GTK3 to run . I plan to take a look at it this week mate, should be thursday if all goes to plan :-)
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, Aweseome
<Noskcaj> *awesome
<smartboyhw> phillw, so, you made the Ubuntu Release Team quite unhappy...
<smartboyhw> phillw, don't forget, you can actually re-spin images yourself.
<smartboyhw> balloons, ping pong, you should not be on holiday today:P
 * patdk-wk sends smartboyhw on holiday
<patdk-wk> shoudl get the same net effect
<smartboyhw> patdk-wk, unfortunately, there is no holiday for me now
<patdk-wk> don't worry, we have no idea about your holidays over there :) just make one up :)
<patdk-wk> oh, I have next saturday off :)
<smartboyhw> patdk-wk, I have one on the 20th I think
 * smartboyhw forgotteen
<patdk-wk> on the 14th :)
 * patdk-wk gets older
<balloons> ohh smartboyhw you are around again
<smartboyhw> balloons, heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh
<smartboyhw> balloons, so, good holidays?
<balloons> smartboyhw, yep, holiday was nice
<smartboyhw> balloons, so, you are supposed to send out the "BIG promotion" mail eh?
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes indeed
<smartboyhw> balloons, \o/
<smartboyhw> balloons, it's Beta 1 this week:P
<balloons> have to move all the stuff from uds to work items
<balloons> lots of stuff
<smartboyhw> balloons, \o/
<smartboyhw> balloons, I heard that Elementary OS is investigating into using Autopilot.
<balloons> o?
<smartboyhw> balloons, yes
<balloons> cool, the more the merrirer
 * smartboyhw still waits for balloons's mail:P
<elfy> wb balloons
<DanChapman> afternoon balloons :-)
<smartboyhw> Wow, chilicuil and SergioMeneses almost joined at the same time
<DanChapman> and elfy
<smartboyhw> Hello DanChapman
<smartboyhw> and elfy
<elfy> smartboyhw: that'll be a fail then ... chilicuil and SergioMeneses joined the channel hours after I did ;)
<elfy> I was just away :)
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<smartboyhw> elfy, heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh
<DanChapman> i ment afternnon elfy
<SergioMeneses> party time is over
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, SergioMeneses you fail:P
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: hey
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: x_x
<SergioMeneses> lol
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, XD
<balloons> hey elfy DanChapman :-)
<DanChapman> balloons: howdy o/
<balloons> I had a pc die on me, something isn't right with it
<DanChapman> oh dear, thats not so good. You got it running ok now?
<balloons> No, so I've been on the laptop.. it's just not nearly as nice imho
<elfy> they rarely are imho
<balloons> elopio, ping
<elopio> balloons: pong
<balloons> elopio, so it seems the weird tab switching failures are still happening to the core apps
<elopio> balloons: according to nik90 on the autopilot channel, they have fixed it.
<balloons> elopio, weird..
<balloons> ok, I'll assume it's all safe again
<elopio> balloons: can you review this please? to see if you like it
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/logging/+merge/183733
<elopio> balloons: also, this https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1220346-pointing_device/+merge/183719
 * balloons looking
<balloons> ohh i saw that second one already
<balloons> +1 on it would be nice to have access to the screen keyboard
<balloons> elopio, problems with this do you think? mock_model.return_value = 'not desktop'
<elopio> balloons: I didn't like it, but it seems each phone returns something different.
<balloons> I spoke with thomi at one point about getting actual device names returned via the  platform model call
<elopio> balloons: hum, my nexus4 returns 'nexus4'.
<elopio> 'Nexus 4'
<balloons> it's just a test I suppose :-)
<balloons> elopio, ohh, you grab the docstring too in logging, that's neat
<elopio> balloons: it's just testing the two workflows we have: 1 on the desktop, 1 other.
<elopio> maybe later it would make more sense make a switch statement with all the available devices.
<balloons> right.. It's not an issue for us to solve, as we don't currently define anything beyond that
<balloons> we as in, autopilot I mean to say
<elopio> but I see more problems on that, because we are going to be always outdated.
<elopio> maybe, what we are missing is an api method that tells us if the platform has a touch interface.
<balloons> well, I mean something perhaps that says this is a tablet or phone.. or at least this device supports multitouch, osk, etc, etc
<elopio> there are desktop monitors that can be touched, and there are phones that can't.
<balloons> indeed
<elopio> yes, we are definetly missing something.
<balloons> perhaps thomi will solve that when he adds the accelerometer stuff
<elopio> yes, all those things are related. Selenium has something called capabilities
<elopio> to check if a browser can do javascript, and things like that.
<elopio> and then they have drivers for each browser.
<elopio> it might make sense to group some capabilities on device drivers, and select which tests to run based on that. Or which devices to use, like on-screen keyboard vrs external keyboard.
<elfy> balloons: ping
<balloons> elfy, pong
<elfy> hi balloons - quick question - how do I add upgrade tests to our dailies (and possibly the b1)
 * knome is all ears because he couldn't answer that question
 * elfy is asking because knome made him :p
<balloons> hmm.. I wonder if you are able
<knome> i should be... but tell me. :)
<balloons> ahh I see..
<balloons> yep, you should be able to
<balloons> Upgrade Xubuntu amd64	Upgrade	xubuntu release	iso	Active
<knome> and i think smartboyhw was able too, or then he just asked somebody else to
<knome> balloons, yeah... but not for b1
<balloons> so you have to add a build on the builds page for it
<knome> mhm
<balloons> it's defined as belonging to you, so you should have control
<knome> yup
<balloons> so shall I do it or ?
<knome> i just did it
<knome> and they are visible
<elfy> where - I don't see them
<knome> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/302/builds
<knome> under the upgrade product
<knome> oh wait
<knome> i added a different version number
<knome> does that hurt?
<knome> :)
<balloons> knome, no it doesn't.. the upgrades are done on a weekly basis
<knome> oki
<knome> i figured out it's not a biggie
<elfy> aaah - see them now
<knome> balloons, we're not setting up download links for upgrade tests?
<balloons> new build I should say.. well I lie, they are done when the package for it changes
<balloons> knome, no, but you could.. in general upgrades referred to using the update manager or otherwise upgrading that way
<balloons> we added the from image testcase a little while back as well
<knome> mhm
<elfy> I'll get a call to arms for upgrade now
<knome> and regular tests as well, we only have 5/10 done!
<elfy> for the beta ?
<knome> yep, for the beta
<elfy> how long does the beta stay there for by the way
<knome> until release
<elfy> oh right
<knome> so a few days left
<knome> same with the upgrade tests
<knome> except if we rebuild of couse, that resets all counts
<elfy> yep - I got that bit in my head :)
<knome> balloons, how are other things?
<elfy> I do wish the dates on the release schedule actually made some sense in regard to when things get released and finished
<balloons> knome, not too bad, yourself? Recovering from a holiday which is always fun, haha
<knome> good here as well
<balloons> also trying to fix my main workstation which decided to go belly up
<knome> heh
<knome> that's always nice..
<elfy> it's the 3rd September and the release schedule says the 5th for Beta1
<knome> that's correct
<elfy> so the date is the end?
<elfy> would be useful in the title ...
<knome> it's the end of testing
<elfy> oh - never looked at it that way - that'll be the Release Date then ...
<elfy> d'oh
<knome> yeah ;)
<elfy> knome: I've sent a quick note to our list
<knome> oki:)
<elfy> I'll check the results tomorrow afternoon/evening and fill in the gaps for 64/32bit
<knome> mhm
<elfy> gtg
<elfy> back tomorrow
<knome> have fun :)
<SergioMeneses> hi guys! anyone knows something about this error http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/share/Screenshot%20from%202013-09-03%2016:07:00.png
<SergioMeneses> testing on testdrive
<balloons> SergioMeneses, a graphical display bug
<balloons> ?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I thinks so, because all installation has the same error but it is something graphical, it doesnt interrupt the installation process
<SergioMeneses> ...installation done
 * SergioMeneses rebooting 
<SergioMeneses> balloons, it's only the installation, once installed, everything looks perfect
<balloons> ahh, well, hmm
<SergioMeneses> balloons, that was rare
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-04
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> morning all
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: let's move here, all public stuff
<pitti> jibel: so the task is to run dbus + gnome-session + firefox under xvfb in run-adt-test -sl?
<jibel> pitti, yes
<pitti> jibel: my g-s-d tests are the absolutely bare minimum, we can probably do that in a bit simpler way
<jibel> pitti, the current code is in firefox source package
<jibel> in debian/testing/testrunhelper.py
<jibel> it creates a dummy session, in /tmp/tmp.XXXX/home, then launches gnome-session via xvfb-run and dbus-launch with this session
<jibel> this helper is called from dep8 test script with: /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/firefox/testing/run_xpcshell_tests --own-session --xunit-file /var/tmp/testresults/xpcshell-tests.xml --xunit-suite-name xpcshell --manifest xp --verbose
<pitti> jibel: oh, we got gnome-session 3.9.90 now; I wonder if that's it, last time I actively tried it was with 3.6
<jibel> yes, it could be
<jibel> pitti, the current test fails with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6061661/
<jibel> pitti, it could be because this very test works fine on raring
<pitti> meh, in my days firefox used to be 10 MB packed; it got ridiculously bloated
<jibel> agreed
<pitti> jibel: ack, I get the same in VM
<jibel> pitti, there is a VM running in the lab if you wish
<pitti> jibel: run-adt-test should be fine
<jibel> pitti, outside of qemu, this test also works
<pitti> hm, I have a gut feeling that the accel stuff is a red herring
<pitti> jibel: give me some time with this, I'll investigate more deeply
<pitti> jibel: oh, je crois que je sais pourquoi -- il a besoin d'un session de logind
<pitti> jibel: ok, it is the accelerated stuff after all
<pitti> sudo mv /usr/lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-check-accelerated{,.orig}
<pitti> sudo ln -s /bin/true /usr/lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-check-accelerated
<pitti> -> with that it works
<pitti> jibel: so if we want gnome-session to work on 2D, we need to patch this away:
<jibel> pitti, it should make no difference if xvfb-run is run locally or in qemu, in both cases it is unaccelerated?
<pitti>         if (gl_failed) {
<pitti>                 gsm_fail_whale_dialog_we_failed (FALSE, TRUE, NULL);
<pitti> or make software accell work in xvfb somehow
<pitti> right
<jibel> pitti, so, why gnome-session-check-accelerated detects llvmpipe when executed locally and nothing in qemu
<jibel> ?
<jibel> is there something special to enable llvmpipe
<pitti> jibel: oh, you mean xvfb-run gnome-session works for you locally?
<jibel> pitti, yes
<pitti> $ xvfb-run /usr//lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-check-accelerated
<pitti> gnome-session-is-accelerated: No composite extension.
<pitti> gnome-session-check-accelerated: Helper exited with code 256
<pitti> not here
<jibel> hm, let me try again
<jibel> pitti, xvfb-run -a -s "-screen 0 1280x1024x24 -extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER" dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session --debug
<jibel> $ xvfb-run -a -s "-screen 0 1280x1024x24 -extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER" dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr//lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-check-accelerated
<jibel> gnome-session-is-accelerated: llvmpipe detected.
<pitti> smells like some missing dependencies then
<jibel> ah, it fails if I don't specify a screen
<pitti> ah, nice!
<pitti> that works in VM, too
<pitti> LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 xvfb-run  -a -s "-screen 0 1280x1024x24 -extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER" /usr//lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-check-accelerated
<pitti> ** (process:21453): DEBUG: Command-line parsed to -1
<pitti> gnome-session-is-accelerated: llvmpipe detected.
<pitti> jibel: so that's it apparently
<jibel> it makes no difference to me in a VM
<jibel> $ LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 xvfb-run  -a -s "-screen 0 1280x1024x24 -extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER" /usr//lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-check-accelerated
<jibel> gnome-session-is-accelerated: No hardware 3D support.
<jibel> gnome-session-check-accelerated: Helper exited with code 256
<jibel> i'm trying with qemu on saucy, if it makes a differnece
<pitti> yeah, I tried the same
<jibel> pitti, sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<pitti> not heresudo apt-get install xvfb dbus-x11 gnome-session-bin"
<pitti> ouch, weechat, WTF?
<pitti> jibel: I meant to say, that already gets pulled in by sudo apt-get install xvfb dbus-x11 gnome-session-bin
<jibel> interesting, it was not in the VM created in the lab
<jibel> pitti, libgl1-mesa-dri is a recommends of xvfb but pbuilder-satisfydepends-classic installs packages with  APTFLAG="-o APT::Install-Recommends=false"
<jibel> pitti, chrisccoulson \o/ finally I got firefox tests running on saucy
<chrisccoulson> jibel, excellent, thanks. what did you need to do?
<jibel> (at least xpcshell testsuite is running)
<jibel> chrisccoulson, gnome-session refuses to start if there is no 3D acceleration on Saucy, and it doesn't detect llvmpipe because libgl1-mesa-dri is not installed. It is a recommends of xvfb but recommends are not installed by default.
<chrisccoulson> jibel, ah, excellent :)
<chrisccoulson> jibel, should i add that dependency to firefox-testsuite?
<chrisccoulson> or do you want to add it elsewhere?
<jibel> chrisccoulson, I'll let it finish on my machine, and will reproduce in the lab to confirm
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<jibel> chrisccoulson, in the dependency list of dep8 control file like xvfb would be the ight place
<jibel> right
<knome> balloons, ping
<balloons> knome, pong
<elfy> game, set, match
<DanChapman> :-D
<knome> balloons, do you know anything about the oem installer and if it is supposed to work on flavors?
<smartboyhw> balloons, where is your email:P (And up so early?)
<smartboyhw> elfy, um, this is NOT Rafael Nadal vs. Novak Djokovic -.-
<balloons> knome, good question, I can't say I ever did an oem install of a flavor
<knome> no, this is andy roddick vs jarkko nieminen
<elfy> who? never heard of them - what's their nicks on irc?
<knome> balloons, i can tell you it isn't working ;)
<smartboyhw> elfy, tennis players-.-
<smartboyhw> knome, Andy Roddick retired, isn
<smartboyhw> 't he?
 * smartboyhw thinks elfy should catch up on Sports News
<balloons> knome, I wouldn't persay expect it to work..
<smartboyhw> balloons, but it is included in some testsuites for flavours
<elfy> while balloons and knome are both here - what's the current state of play in getting rid of the archive state of some of our package testcases - are we still waiting for stgraber ?
<smartboyhw> Jeez, that's why I hate doing upgrade testcases, have to zsync and install the 13.04 image, then wait for the long package upgrade to 13.10 process in VBox-.-
<knome> got to go
<knome> see you later
<balloons> smartboyhw, knome well we can certainly drop oem, but we should talk about it a bit more first
<balloons> elfy, what do you mean?
<smartboyhw> balloons, maybe you can answer my first question "where is your email";P
<smartboyhw> (about promo, that is)
<DanChapman> balloons: could i get some time with you some point today. could do with your opinion/help/review on the gtk emulators.
 * smartboyhw thinks balloons is in highly-wanted status today-.-
<elfy> balloons: still getting this -> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds/50384/testcases/1586/results
<elfy> because there are dupes I believe - which we can't get rid of
<elfy> back to work now - back in a few hours
<DanChapman> have fun elfy :-)
<balloons> ohh nice elfy
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, if you can, do test some Beta 1 images;P
<balloons> well, stgraber would have to help you out there, but we'll need to frame the specific request
<smartboyhw> balloons, are you ignoring me? :(
<balloons> DanChapman, this. https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/using_gtk_emulators?
<DanChapman> balloons: lp:autopilot-gtk-emulators is the source but yeah https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/using_gtk_emulators aswell as I converted them to using it so you can see how it works
<DanChapman> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/autopilot-gtk-emulator/trunk
<balloons> I see
<balloons> smartboyhw, no, I see you asking for an email.. it's a work item for the next several months, remember
<smartboyhw> balloons, next several months?:P
<balloons> yes, work items are commitments to accomplish tasks during the cycle
<smartboyhw> balloons, OK
<balloons> once the cycle winds down you can/should ping people to ensure it gets done, but not 3 days after :-)
<smartboyhw> balloons, OK
<balloons> don't worry it will happen, and I don't plan to wait months to do it
<smartboyhw> balloons, sure.
<TheDrums> balloons: Tried OEM install, got http://paste.openstack.org/show/45735/ - http://paste.openstack.org/show/45733/ in my dmesg and /var/log/oem-whatever-it-is.log
<balloons> DanChapman, well I'll branch now.. I looked at the tests you created
<balloons> TheDrums, what happens on screen?
<TheDrums> Same issue as knome, http://temp.knome.fi/xubuntu/saucy_testing/xubuntu-oem-fail.png 5 times.
<balloons> well tbh, xnox is the guy to ask about it. xnox should oem installation work on flavors? If so, we've got a bug :-)
<xnox> balloons: it should in the sense that it's available. In practice I only for sure know that it is actively used and verified to work on ubuntu and e.g. lubuntu pre-installed.
<balloons> so DanChapman I'm curious to see what all is in the emulators..
<xnox> balloons: which bug?
<xnox> hmm... looks like network manager really hates unknown uid =(
<balloons> xnox, well the xubuntu folks are finding it's not working, so we should get a bug filed.. That was my thought as well.. the only flavor I can think of that perhaps used it was kubuntu or lubunutu
<DanChapman> balloons: cool there is some tests in the branch aswell just run autopilotgtkemulators
<balloons> I see.. :-) ImportError: No module named autopilotgtkemulators
<TheDrums> xnox: I saw "gksudo" being called from one of the python files, but that is no longer seeded in Ubuntu or several flavors.
<xnox> TheDrums: ouch, that's bad. Where?
<DanChapman> balloons: it works for me running from inside /autopilot-gtk-emulator/
<TheDrums> xnox: At least in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/ubiquity/saucy/view/head:/bin/oem-config-prepare but in theory it's run as root anyway?
<balloons> DanChapman, yea, I wonder if you've commited everything
<xnox> TheDrums: that branch was last updated in 2012..... why not look at the actual sources? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/bin/oem-config-prepare no gksudo called anymore.
<TheDrums> >_<
<xnox> TheDrums: aka lp:ubiquity ;-)
<TheDrums> Well that's sure not going to help...
<TheDrums> Thanks.
<DanChapman> balloons: i believe i did. Just gonna pull a fresh branch
<balloons> I didn't see any missing init's, so it should see it
<DanChapman> balloons works fine for me. How strange
<TheDrums> And that would be why I couldn't find nmwidgets in the right location.  I want my tasty, warm beverage now...
<DanChapman> balloons: just double checked everything on lp and its all there mate
<smartboyhw> Oy, phillw is resigning!?
<smartboyhw> balloons, I think we need a private chat. PM?
<balloons> DanChapman, I gave up for the moment. That said, looking at the code  I like the much simplified test writing.. so it definitely meets that need. The only concern I would have would be long-term maintaince, but to be honest, having it in one place makes it easier.. It does allow us to encounter a bug in the module that breaks everything though :-)
<DanChapman> balloons: I tried to make it as simple as possible. I would be more than happy to keep up the maintenance of it :-) once it's more complete would it be an idea for it to live in libautopilot-gtk rather than in my ppa?
<balloons> basically our current testsuite is a nice testbed of what you need in an emulator
<balloons> so it works well :-)
<balloons> on living in the library, I think the team has come around to that idea.. I'd guess you could incorporate it easily enough
<balloons> fginther, ping
<fginther> balloons, hello
<balloons> fginther, if I may, can you look at a couple AP failures? They are a bit funny: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/206/testReport/calendar_app.tests.test_monthview/TestMonthView/test_monthview_go_to_today_next_year_with_mouse_/
<balloons> this calendar test keeps dying at the introspection fork for autopilot
<fginther> balloons, that's one I haven't seen before
<balloons> meanwhile, filemanager seems to have a backend issue, which is confusing to me; http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/205/testReport/junit/ubuntu_filemanager_app.tests.test_filemanager/TestFolderListPage/test_show_file_properties_with_mouse_/
<balloons> I'm going to try building the upstream version on both before digging too much further, to see if the issue appears there also
<JoshStrobl> Would this be the right place to go if I wanted to propose a particular application be removed from USC?
<balloons> JoshStrobl, try #ubuntu-devel
<JoshStrobl> copy that
<fginther> balloons, something looks borked
<fginther> balloons, I'm looking into the machine itself
<balloons> fginther, that was my thought also, but I wanted to double check before pointing too many fingers :-)
<balloons> fginther, so I can confirm the filemanager issue with not able to find a backend exists on trunk also.
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, BTW why don't you join your LoCo Team or make up one!?
<balloons> fginther, interestingly calendar tests passed running from trunk; http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/208/testReport/
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: I joined my local team and tried to push forward to organize events (we could organize 3 previous ugj), however it was a pain working with them, therefore I resigned of team, and I don't want to create another local team since I think it could create conflicts, however I will participate on the UGJ, I'll look at one who is organized online, it will be useful to work on my pending tasks in the QA team =)
<smartboyhw> chihchun_afk, hmm, that's a problem. What is the pain?
<smartboyhw> *chilicuil ^
<smartboyhw> Everyone should be able to work with each other
<fginther> balloons, I rebooted the VM and am preparing to get it back up. The jenkins process looked to have gone off into the weeds
<fginther> balloons, I'll do a few test builds when it's back
<balloons> fginther, alrighty
<balloons> smartboyhw, there's nothing wrong with not being a part of a local team
<smartboyhw> balloons, but there's something wrong when the reason is that you can't cooperate
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: people in control of the local resources, web page, lp team and so on, seems not really interested on the team, they delay too much to answer my queries (or don't answer at all) , it's some kind frustating.., also right now I'm somekind busy to try to go through to all the process to make it official in my team
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, :(
<balloons> fginther, still trying to get jenkins going again or ?
<fginther> balloons, yes, I had one good test, but the second had issues with X
<balloons> yea, I still see failures
<fginther> balloons, the calendar MP passed, I'm now rerunning the file manager
<fginther> balloons, I'll be out for a bit, but will check again when I get back
<phillw> balloons: do you know if arm still want the lubuntu ac100? It's not been checked all cycle on tracker as far as I can tell.
<balloons> phillw, I believe arm is focused on the newer arm revisions now
<phillw> balloons: okies, I'll pass the message on to my replacement. There's no point having the image built if it is not required.
<balloons> phillw, I won't speak for them, heh
<balloons> that's only my opinion, and doesn't mean the image needs or doesn't need to be built ;-)
<fginther> balloons, mediumtests are running now except for file manager which is still hitting the backend issue. I'm going to take a closer look
<balloons> fginther, good, keep me in touch on filemanager I guess. it's kind of bizarre
<phillw> balloons: (s)he can ask. I'm just ensuring an orderly transfer
<balloons> right.. I just didn't want you thinking I spoke with authority on that
<phillw> as it was Julien who gave permission for ac100, it's most likely best that he ask if it is still required for 13.10 so that the wiki TL knows what the state of play is :)
<phillw> balloons: I've got one outstanding task for ubuntu-quality, that of the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/AutopilotTesting do you expect to have completed the spread sheet soon?
<balloons> phillw, ohh, the status for ubuntu stuff is in the bugs opened already.. I would suspect longer term for this info to be managed via bugs, but I guess it' up to everyone
<phillw> okies, I'll hand the page over to you. elfy has the spreadhseet with lubuntu and xubuntu added for what ever is decided :)
<balloons> either way, we just needed the data, so :-)
<elfy> balloons: as far as 'framing the request' we need to remove the instances were we've disabled a test - knome is that what we/you found?
<knome> yes. stgraber needs to do that, or fix his sql magic.
<balloons> elfy, yes I believe knome has the specifics.. If I remember right he spoke with stephane about it as well.
<elfy> I think so
<balloons> knome, did we file a bug against the site?
<stgraber> knome: what was the specific bug again?
<balloons> that might help to ensure it's not lost again.. I assumed it was done
<elfy> stgraber: if you look here - http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/300/builds/50384/testcases/1586/results
<elfy> the test is archived
<elfy> if you look here - http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites/348/edit
<elfy> you can see we have disabled tests - they got movbed to a different testsuite
<elfy> if we enable them - then the real test stops being archived
<knome> stgraber, i'll grab it, i vaguely remember filing one...
<knome> stgraber, bug 1211746
<ubot5> bug 1211746 in Ubuntu QA Website "Disabling a testcase in one testsuite marks it as archived on other testsuites as well" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211746
<knome> stgraber, and a real-life example is above ^
<balloons> knome, ahh perfect
<stgraber> knome: ah right, it's not a bug in the admin UI but the user UI
<knome> stgraber, yep
<stgraber> ok, I see what check is wrong, just need to figure out what to do to fix it
<knome> sure, thanks :)
<fginther> balloons, I think I figured out the filemanager issue. The tests are patching a new HOME in the environment with a temp directory. As a result, the file ~/.Xauthority can't be found and autopilot can't find an input backend
<fginther> balloons, I'm testing a fix
<balloons> fginther, ohh, right
<balloons> I was trying to think what was special about them, as they were the only ones
<fginther> balloons, I was actually doing a diff with another project to figure out what they were doing different :-)
<balloons> hehe, smart
<stgraber> knome: can you easily reproduce the issues on packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org?
<stgraber> knome: if so, I can then land the fix there to confirm it's right and if it's, ask for IS to push it to production ASAP
<knome> stgraber, let me try to
<stgraber> if you can't, I'll have to pull a new DB export and re-deploy my local dev environment which takes quite a bit longer (and isn't as likely to get done today then)
<knome> i need a mouse
<knome> just a sec
<knome> stgraber, don't seem to be able to duplicate
<knome> http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/milestones/254/builds/27973/testcases
<knome> stgraber, display settings is disabled in b
<knome> oh wait!
<knome> ta dah
<knome> stgraber, i can reproduce..
<knome> stgraber, need chaging the testcase status in testsuite A too to be marked archived
<knome> after that, there's no way to revert
<stgraber> ok, I'll push the fix there in a few minutes
<knome> great
<stgraber> knome: can you try now?
<knome> stgraber, sure. just a sec
<knome> stgraber, seems to be fixed now.
<stgraber> good. I'll get IS to deploy this then.
<knome> goodie
<elfy> thanks stgraber :)
<knome> stgraber, marked as committed and assigned to you.
<knome> thanks, gtg
<stgraber> knome: done, fixed
<balloons> fginther, did the fix work, everything good for file manager? the mp is still sitting out there
<balloons> fginther, if possible I'd like to push it through as-is, as the tests are failing in the lab and this fixes them
<fginther> balloons, the MP resolves the issue of not being able to run the tests, but the tests have other issues :-(
<fginther> balloons, the tests are much better now, but I don't know how mdspencer wants to proceed.
<balloons> fginther, ok, well we can try him on IRC
<balloons> as of this morning he wanted to get it in
<balloons> fginther, he's online now, iBelieve
<balloons> iBelieve, fginther solved the issue with the tests not pass in the virtual enviroment
<iBelieve> balloons, fginther wonderful!
<balloons> iBelieve, the changes you made with ~/Home were causing the issue. I believe fginther needs some input now on how to proceed
<fginther> iBelieve, here's the MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-filemanager-app/copy-Xauthority/+merge/183937
<fginther> there are still some failing tests, but the start-up issue is resolved
<iBelieve> fginther, so that's why they were failing. There was an old bug about that but I didn't realize it was a big problem
<iBelieve> fginther, the other failing tests are probably the ones fixed in my branch that I've been working on
<iBelieve> fginther, what's the input you need on how to proceed?
<fginther> iBelieve, my MP contains the dependency change to include  qtdeclarative5-localstorage-plugin. I didn't know if you wanted to include this, just to have it replaced by u1db in the next MP.
<balloons> iBelieve, it might be best to create an MP which includes fginther's fixes, and both of your branch changes.. it might be a lot of code churn, but if it solves everything, that might be the way to go
<balloons> if you can otherwise fix the tests and break up the code changes, we can do it seperately
<fginther> iBelieve, it may also be easier to just include the change to _patch_home() in your branch
<iBelieve> fginther, balloons should I just merge in fginther's branch into mine and do the merge request off that?
<balloons> iBelieve, yes, assuming the tests would pass as-is in your branch then. you made it sound like there were more fixes needed in another branch you had
<fginther> iBelieve, that will work. you might need to merge to trunk due to the changes to debian/control
<fginther> once my branch is merged in
<iBelieve> balloons, I was refering the branch that we've been trying to land. I don't have another one
<balloons> iBelieve, ahh, then yea, :-)
<iBelieve> balloons, fginther okay added in the fix to my merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-popover-caller/+merge/183225
<iBelieve> hopefully jenkins passes now :)
<balloons> iBelieve, one last failure: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/232/testReport/ubuntu_filemanager_app.tests.test_filemanager/TestFolderListPage/test_copy_file_with_mouse_/?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-05
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<JackYu> morning:)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, are you sure you can cope with timezone issues as a release manager?
<Noskcaj> probably not, note the "if no ones else does"
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, heh heh
 * smartboyhw won't be, he is already release team member of 2 flavorus-.-
 * Noskcaj has virtually no power, anywhere
<Noskcaj> (possibly a good thing)
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, one day, I'm expecting you to have more power
<smartboyhw> This is a meritocracy after all:P
<knome> before that, i'm expecting the "i'll do that" -attitude, "i'll can do that if no one else does"
<knome> *not
<knome> it's important to really want to do something, otherwise it's highly likely you'll lose your interest...
<Noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, it's time you start to take responsibilities:P
<Noskcaj> i want to, but I'm never online for meetings and hardware limits what i can do in terms of devel and testing
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, 1. We don't have meetings specifically for release managers-.-
<smartboyhw> Only if you take up as a full QA lead if you should
<smartboyhw> *then you should
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, phillw himself isn't a dev:P
<smartboyhw> And as for testing, no worries;)
<knome> Noskcaj, not being able to be in the meetings can be fixed, either by moving the meetings here and there or if you have things you are responsible for, communicate about them outside the meetings
<knome> we do have all kinds of mailing list and stuff to cooperate with others
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, you ARE lucky though, in the 12.10 cycle we have meetings with the release team almost every week:P
<Noskcaj> ok
<knome> i'm just saying, it's not about the others, it's about you; whether you are committed to something or not
<knome> (and i'm speaking in a general level, don't feel like i'm pushing you to pick up any release manager's task if you don't wish to)
<smartboyhw> It's like that in Ubuntu Studio too. I am the Release Manager, so I commit to my release and testing-related responsibilities:)
 * Noskcaj thinks trying for MOTU might be his next target
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, good.
<smartboyhw> Well, I would rather prefer being a DD or DM:P
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, if you became a MOTU expect me to ask you to sponsor packages:P
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, I've done a fair bit of stuff in debian too, but hardware (no VMs) and the fact the pbuilder keeps breaking make it hard for me t do stuff proprly
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, oh
<pitti> Noskcaj: OOI, what breaks for you in pbuilder? (I abandoned it quite some time ago)
 * smartboyhw quite like the pbuilder-dist sid
<Noskcaj> pitti, cowbuilder, pbuilder-dist, it thinks sid uses saucy-proposed and aqueorea doesn't have a good gpg key
<smartboyhw> It's the saucy pbuilder-dist which keeps unable to download packages-.-
<Noskcaj> ok
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, uh hum, I don't think pitti knows about aequorea
<smartboyhw> And, don't forget, it's still a project in the womb:P
<pitti> no, I don't
<Noskcaj> ignore that bit then
<pitti> well, LP builders do use -proposed
<pitti> my own schroots usually don't, though
<smartboyhw> pitti, I won't let my pbuilders touch -proposed unless absolutely necessary
<smartboyhw> balloons, good morning (U. S. Time) to you
<smartboyhw> balloons, ping for some testcase consulation
<balloons> smartboyhw, aloha
<smartboyhw> balloons, aloha. The upgrade (image) testcases are not mentioning that it only works when there is only 1 version of Ubuntu (without any other OS)
<smartboyhw> See https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bZ4yQIVgGaUGSYu3qiUHnQt3ieBZoqunP_DcleHCr3I/preview?pli=1#bookmark=id.35db66d9d3b3
<smartboyhw> How can we clarify that
<balloons> smartboyhw, you can upgrade ubuntu even if you have another os like windows installed according to what I read in the document
<smartboyhw> balloons, not with two versions of Ubuntu
<smartboyhw> So, we need to clarify a bit-.-
<smartboyhw> Or, with multiple partitions
<balloons> ahh you mean when you have essentially 2 versions of ubuntu and potentially another os
<smartboyhw> Both Studio and Kylin are getting it misunderstood without xnox telling us about this
<smartboyhw> balloons, yes
<balloons> my guess is the installer doesn't automagically upgrade either version of ubuntu
<smartboyhw> balloons, yes, but I think most of us don't know that
<xnox> smartboyhw: you are miss-quoting me.
<smartboyhw> xnox, well, at least you gave us the doc-.-
<smartboyhw> If not, we wouldn't have known it
<xnox> smartboyhw: balloons: an upgrade or reinstall option is available, if there is only one ubuntu installation. One can have other operating systems installed, as long as none of them are also ubuntu.
<xnox> (and here it's any ubuntu system that identifies itself as such, thus all official flavours are simply ubuntu)
<balloons> xnox, smartboyhw yes I got that.. xnox you said it the simplest ;-) More than one version of ubuntu and you don't try and guess which one to upgrade :-)
 * smartboyhw makes simple things complicated (always)
<balloons> smartboyhw, does xnox make sense? 1 ubuntu install means upgrade and re-install are available. More than one and it's not. Other OS's installed have no bearing
<smartboyhw> balloons, OK
<balloons> and yes note ubuntu + ubuntu studio means there are 2 versions of ubuntu, and thus no re-install and upgrade
<DanChapman> afternoon balloons & smartboyhw o/
<smartboyhw> Good evening DanChapman
<smartboyhw> (And I will go to sleep after the Release Team gives orders on Beta 1)
<balloons> ty xnox
<skaet> Beta 1 is now released.
<skaet> Thanks to everyone who has been helping to test this and make it available.
<SergioMeneses> skaet, \o/
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sent email about it
<skaet> :-)   Goodness.    Thanks balloons.
<balloons> ty everyone :-)
<SergioMeneses> btw balloons do you know what happen with phillw?
<balloons> SergioMeneses, he got a little burned out and frustrated.. a little down time would do him some good
<elfy> good for eveeryone from time to time
<elfy> it also helps if you're not the only one doing something
<SergioMeneses> balloons, I see I hope that he come back soon
<SergioMeneses> elfy, agree
<elfy> I like our team - we all pitch in and help others where we can and if we can
<SergioMeneses> :)
<elfy> and people respond to calls for help - if I'd had to do our bunch of testcases on my own - I'd still be doing them
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, I saw your post about the jam
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: =), I'm gonna have fun in one of the remote UGJ organized by the michigan team
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, sounds good maybe I can join as well
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: feel free =), http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-michigan/2319-ubuntu-global-jam-s-series/
<SergioMeneses> 2) Say "I'm Jamming!" in the channel. (This is a requirement.) (Note: not really)
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<balloons> we should update the testing page again.. just needs a light touchup
<SergioMeneses> balloons, remembers me about lubuntu-wikis project
<knome> pitti, send me your preferred email address and i'll add that to auto-approve for xubuntu-devel
<balloons> letozaf, hello
<letozaf> balloons, hello
<balloons> thomi, when your about I'd like to chat about some unicode errors that continue to pop up in rssreader tests
<balloons> letozaf, so how are you?
<letozaf> balloons, fine and you ?
<balloons> getting back into the groove of things
<letozaf> balloons, I worked on rssreader autopilto tests, I was waiting for the adding feed changes to be made as Joey told me by mail
<letozaf> balloons, but now I found some conflicts
<letozaf> balloons, is there a way to fix them quickly that you know
<letozaf> balloons, or is it better to branch again and put my tests back in some way ?
<letozaf> balloons, yeah think you had a lot to work after vUDS :D
<balloons> letozaf, I made some changes to RSSReader to try and help the tests out.. In general, it seems like the app is much better now. I think I can add and remove things easily enough
<letozaf> balloons, I had rixed the remove topic test, but when I merged found a bug on adding a feed...
<letozaf> balloons, well lets say that the changes become too quickly, maybe I should just branch again and see what the new things are
<letozaf> balloons, and fix my tests again :'(
<balloons> letozaf, I don't think you need to.. what changes do you have that aren't landed?
<balloons> my changes were just to clear the database each time so you don't have issues adding a topic, etc
<letozaf> balloons, yes but when my tests were working fine i merged and they broke
<letozaf> balloons, anyway if you want I can push them so you can have a look
<balloons> letozaf, you should be able to merge easily enough..
<balloons> there might be conflicts, but you should be able to resolve them
<balloons> anyways, I want to figure out why the tests seem to fail with a unicode error all the time
<balloons> I assume your still working on adding back tests for the other features :-)
<letozaf> balloons, yes that is a weired "bug"
<letozaf> balloons, I had fixed the remove topic test but now nothing works again :(
<letozaf> balloons, I think I will try to solve the conflicts
<balloons> letozaf, they shouldn't be bad.. I don't think I messed with the tests that much
<letozaf> balloons, there is a thing I do not understand, I now find  files with "extension" .THIS .OTHER .BASE  after the merge
<letozaf> balloons, how do you fix that ? is there something about these in bzr documentation ?
<balloons> letozaf, right, that is showing you the different versions
<letozaf> balloons, yes I kind of understood that but do not know how to fix it
<letozaf> balloons, without making a mess I mean
<balloons> I think git makes it easier to solve conflicts, but that's probably because I was more used to git.. regardless, it can seem daunting but it's not in reality
<balloons> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/beta/en/user-reference/conflict-types-help.html
<letozaf> balloons, thanks I will read this now hope I can fix them :)
<balloons> letozaf, so you can say bzr resolve --action=
<balloons> I gave you the link, but I find it confusing even :-p
<letozaf> balloons, :P
<balloons> letozaf, this is closer to explaining how I do it
<balloons> http://muffinresearch.co.uk/archives/2007/06/05/dealing-with-conflicts-in-bazaar-version-control/
<balloons> basically I use meld as the graphical diff application
<balloons> so "bzr diff --using meld"
<balloons> then I edit the file incorporating the new changes along with my stuff.. meld makes it easy
<balloons> then you do "bzr resolve" and your done
<letozaf> balloons, thanks, well... I got got some reading to do :P
<balloons> letozaf, you have conflicts right now right?
<letozaf> balloons, yes
<balloons> so let's walk through quickly
<balloons> no need to read the docs.. you'll be more confused than me
<balloons> bzr conflicts
<balloons> that shows your conflicts..  do you have meld installed?
<letozaf> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067704/
<letozaf> balloons, no I will install it now
<balloons> letozaf, ok perfect. So make sure you have meld installed, then do this "bzr diff --using meld"
<letozaf> balloons, ok got meld now
<balloons> that will load each of those conflicted files one at a time. it'll show your version along with the new version. Edit your version inside meld until it contains everything you want
<letozaf> balloons, looks good :) let me see
<balloons> make sure to save when your done
<balloons> when your all done editing the files and everything is good, just tell bzr it's resolved
<balloons> bzr resolve --all
<balloons> your = you are
<balloons> I must be feeling good, I caught myself
<letozaf> balloons, but the differences in RssFeedPage.qml are changes made by devs I think
<letozaf> balloons, for instance: text: DateUtils.formatRelativeTime(i18n, model.pubdate)
<balloons> letozaf, yes, make sure you get all the differences put in by other folks.. don't just remove them :-)
<letozaf> balloons, oh yes  I understand, good
<balloons> if you don't want any of your changes in a file, you can have bzr do the merge for you by just taking the new version
<balloons> bzr resolve --take-other FILENAME
<balloons> make sense?
<letozaf> balloons, yes I will try now, let's see
<letozaf> balloons, I tried to quit meld to yse bzr resolve for some files ... but it say's it modified files did I make a mess or what ?
<letozaf> to use, sorry not to yse
<balloons> letozaf, you can never make a mess when you have files version controlled :-)
<letozaf> balloons, good :P
<letozaf> balloons, so now I can use bzr resolve --take-other for fieles with changes made only by others and meld for the ones I worked on, right ?
<balloons> letozaf, yep
<letozaf> balloons, ok let try, thanks
<balloons> your a pro now
<balloons> bah!
<letozaf> balloons, :P
<balloons> you are a pro now
<balloons> I'm 0/2, but I noticed.. maybe knome would still be proud
<letozaf> balloons, well wait until  I fix the conflicts ... :P
<letozaf> balloons, cool I like this meld :)
<balloons> pretty handy eh?
<Noskcaj> balloons, Once Dan Chapman has finished re-writing testdrive for GTK3, would you support the idea that we "officially" support KVM, and leave all the other VMs as "unsupported". e.g. If Vbox breaks in any release, we'll just have a warning saying it's unsupported and un-tested
<Noskcaj> It was phill's idea
<letozaf> balloons, yeah ! magic!
<knome> balloons, hehe :)
<knome> i can't agree with not supporting other VM's
<balloons> Noskcaj, I'm not on the dev team for testdrive, but as a user, I like choice :-)
<knome> if we can't get some virtual machines working with ubuntu, how can we make sure it works on various hardware?
<balloons> that said, nothing wrong with not wanting to support something that frequently breaks
<balloons> the question is, why does it break?
<TheDrums> "Unsupported" and "if it breaks not our fault" just seem to be cop outs, like "Patches accepted" :P
<knome> that's debatable, but i don't know the history well enough to argument for or against either side
<Noskcaj> Part of our reasoning was the latest ubuntu kernal breaks Vbox (semi-proprietary), parallels is mac only(and proprietary), and VMware (a feature request) is also proprietary.
<knome> i suppose the question is: how many of the testers regularly use there other methods?
<balloons> I'd guess many folks use vbox.. indeed, all the tutorials I show use it
<knome> so wouldn't that speak pro-vbox even if it broke here and there?
<Noskcaj> I recently swapped from Vbox to KVM, and i've not seen any losses
<TheDrums> If your CPU doesn't have "The KVM feature" kvm/qemu is *very* slow.
<knome> what TheDrums said.
<Noskcaj> yeah, that's one of my worries
<TheDrums> So mainly I use it for testing flash booting, and OVMF/EFI.
<balloons> I would say choice is good, so my question remains -- why does vbox break? kernel modules issue or ? there is an open source version
<Noskcaj> balloons, AFAIK, ubuntu uses the open-surce version, and phill has talked to the kernal team and they have said they won't fix it
<knome> so are you saying vbox is only broken if you use the non-open-source version?
<Noskcaj> knome, i don't know
<knome> that's what i gathered from your comment
<knome> if that's not what you are saying, what are you saying?
<balloons> well the module might not be in core, which wouldn't be surprising, but it should have a maintainer
<knome> it's not a huge problem for testers if it only works with the open source version
<knome> but i'd imagine we might lose quite some users with not supporting the partly proprietary vbox?
<Noskcaj> Where is phillw when i need him?
<Noskcaj> All i know is Vbox doesn't work too well and parallels is mac only
<knome> vbox doesn't work too well?
<knome> it has worked for me pretty much always?
<Noskcaj> on saucy
<knome> on saucy.
<balloons> same.. but to be fair I don't always use testdrive to launch it.
<knome> i never use testdrive
<knome> if it's broken when used with testdrive, doesn't that imply testdrive is broken?
<letozaf> balloons, ok I solved the conflicts but now when I launch autopilot  I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067890/
<letozaf> balloons, something wrong with TopicTab... or what ever
<TheDrums> knome: Guessing no extension pack?
<balloons> letozaf, looks like qml file error
<balloons> did you make changes in the qml?
<letozaf> balloons, hope not, I tried to be carefull
<balloons> best to just grab the upstream version of it, and add in the objectnames you need
<balloons> they are just oneliners :-)
<letozaf> balloons, yes I will do it thanks
<knome> TheDrums, extension pack..?
<TheDrums> That's a "no" :)
<knome> i personally hope virtualbox works with all kinds of setups, but even if *buntu* only works as a guest with the basic open source version, i'm more than fine with *that*
<knome> just saying it might lose ubuntu some users, and when any virtualization solutions do not work, it's a possible loss
<TheDrums> knome: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads support for PXE, USB, and RDP.
<knome> yeah, i figured we're talking about that
<knome> but i got no confirmation if that was the cause to any breakage.
<wxl> there's a problem with the kernel that affects virtualbox?! this is news to me. why? what?
<knome> there might be or might not be, nobody is able to confirm.
<wxl> :/ where does the suggestion come from?
<Noskcaj> wxl, phill found it, and has since taken a break from ubuntu
<wxl> Noskcaj: i've been mostly afk. did he post to the list about this?
<knome> if he's the only one who hit it, it can't be a awfully critical bug.
<Noskcaj> wxl, no, just a conversation with the kernal team, then with smartboyhw and i on his channel
<wxl> huh.
<wxl> well i guess i won't worry about it too much then XD
<knome> an unfiled bug is as useless as no bug at all...
 * TheDrums files a bug on knome.
<knome> what bug?
<knome> bad description, marking as invalid
<wxl> you sure it's not a dupe?
<letozaf> balloons, it's weired I got the ubuntu-rssreader-app.qml file from upstream added just 4 or 5 objectNames and get this output again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067940/
<letozaf> balloons, ubuntu-rssreader-app.qml:178 Type TopicTab unavailable
<letozaf> balloons,            TopicTab {
<letozaf>                 id: shortsTab
<letozaf>                 objectName: "Tab0"
<letozaf>                 title: i18n.tr("Shorts")
<letozaf>                 topicId: 0
<letozaf>                 isAll: true
<letozaf> balloons, doesn't look like something I changed, what could it be ?
<letozaf> balloons, I branched the rssreader in another directory and it works fine, so I better try to bring my tests in there otherwise I might just make a mess and don't want to
<letozaf> balloons, I will copy them over to the new directory that works :P :(
<balloons> letozaf, go for it
<letozaf> balloons, :P
<letozaf> balloons, better go now, it's getting late I will continue tomorrow
<letozaf> night everyone!
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-06
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<smartboyhw> Hello Noskcaj.
<Noskcaj> hey smartboyhw
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, I'm probably never going to get to fixing tanglu translations. I'm sorry. but the project doesn't interest me
<Noskcaj> Is there anyone around with 5 minutes and an ARMHF install? I need to see if a package merge fixes FTBFS
<DanChapman> morning all
<Noskcaj> evening DanChapman
<balloons> Happy Friday to everyone :-)
<DanChapman> same to you balloons :-)
<elfy> hi balloons
<josepht> yay, only three more days 'til Monday
<balloons> DanChapman, how's autopilot been treating you? :-)
<balloons> hi elfy
<elfy> work the weekend josepht ? bad luck there :p
<elfy> balloons: we now have no archived packages \o/
<balloons> elfy, :-) I saw
<balloons> hurray
<elfy> indeed
<elfy> I just need to find something else to break and my task is done :D
<elfy> was trying to break balloons's resolve but that was failing :)
<elfy> you kept answering my questions
<DanChapman> balloons: its been treating me good. I started to create some docs for the gtkemulators, ( http:autopilotgtkemulators.ubuntuhackers.com is the latest, but not complete) I have been working on porting testdrive to GTK3 today :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, if you use sphinx that will autogenerate docs like the qt emulator and the autopilot docs
<DanChapman> balloons: I did :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, :-)
 * balloons loads page.. ahh
<balloons> ohh.. noskcaj will be so happy
<DanChapman> balloons: takes a bit to figure out how it works. But i love how it generates it from the docstring
<balloons> the docs look excellent
<balloons> DanChapman, when your ready we should do another big unveiling and push some folks into writing some tests using it
<balloons> *you are
<balloons> there are some upstreams who have expressed interest in picking up autopilot
<balloons> my guess is the interest would be in the gtk side
<balloons> since that's what they were looking at :-p
<DanChapman> balloons: I plan to get it all finished over the next week. I was speaking to someone from elementary about it couple of weeks ago, but they are having to wait till they move on from using 12.04
<balloons> ahh yes, need to have a newer version of 'buntu base
<balloons> afternoon letozaf
<letozaf> balloons, buonasera :D
<letozaf> balloons, I am fixing the rssreader app autopilot tests
<letozaf> balloons, but rssreader greys out when it updates feeds after inserting one
<letozaf> balloons, not sure it's the test or a bug
<letozaf> balloons, I'm verifying now
<balloons> letozaf, I have a huge diff / commit for rssreader
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-rssreader-app/disable-osk-during-tests/+merge/184220
<balloons> letozaf, I JUST found that same bug I think..
<balloons> on the device, adding a feed even manually it locks up and crashes after putting everything in
<letozaf> balloons, yes that's what's happening to me too
<letozaf> balloons, I am looking at the diffs you have...
<letozaf> balloons, but I did not propose any merges, so I do not understand ...
<balloons> I spent a ton of time trying to figure out what the issue was with that unicode error
<letozaf> balloons, I read something about this in a mail :)
<balloons> I think the deal is, instead of giving us an error message, we get that unicode error. there's a bug somewhere in the stack below our test that is causing it. anyways, you'll see the merge has a ton of print statements in it. it's the only way to know where the error is
<letozaf> balloons, oh!  so at least you have found what it could be, it was quite annoying
<letozaf> balloons, I have made quite a lot of changes in my tests, but for some reason or another I get blocked by changes
<letozaf> balloons, I have to go away the week-end and I will be back on tuesday, not sure if it would be a good idea to push
<letozaf> balloons, my tests so if you need to see what I have been doing you can
<balloons> I'm going to report the bug we discovered
<letozaf> balloons, fine I can confirm it if you give me the number
<balloons> and land this branch.. when you come back next week, we should be able to work on removing topics, switching feeds to different topics, etc
<letozaf> balloons, if I do the same thing, I mean add a feed not using autopilot test but by hand launching the rssreader
<letozaf> balloons, with autopilot launch and add the same feed, the update does not grey out...
<letozaf> balloons, looks like the problem is there only during autopilot tests
<balloons> can you finish adding a new feed on your phone by hand?
<letozaf> balloons, I have no phone only my notebook :P
<letozaf> balloons, but yes on my notebook
<balloons> lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-rssreader-app/disable-osk-during-tests this works fine on desktops
<letozaf> balloons, I can finish adding a feed by hand
<balloons> letozaf, ahh I couldn't remember if you had a galaxy nexus running ubuntu touch or not
<letozaf> balloons, nope :P only my laptop
<letozaf> balloons, got a Samsung S3, if the port ubuntu touch (and it works) I would be glad to install it there for testing :P
<letozaf> balloons, sorry if the port
<letozaf> balloons, they not the
<letozaf> balloons, keep on doing mistakes while typing
<balloons> letozaf, ahh, I'm not sure on the status of the port
<letozaf> balloons, this time it sort of worked I mean the feed got inserted it's just that it took too long to update
<balloons> no worries though
<letozaf> balloons, but no crach
<letozaf> balloons, yes I know, was just kidding
<letozaf> balloons, no crash not crach
<letozaf> balloons, now it crashed again
<letozaf> balloons, so it doesn't always happen
<letozaf> balloons, but it happens also on a laptop
<letozaf> balloons, do you want me to confirm your bug ?
<balloons> you can't confirm the bug I posted because it only happens (for me) on the phablet device
<letozaf> balloons, it happens also on my laptop but not always
<letozaf> balloons, sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't
<balloons> letozaf, ahh, well feel free to add your notes to the bug :-)
<balloons> does feed or topic name seem to matter?
<letozaf> balloons, let me try
<letozaf> balloons, do you get this output when inserting a feed ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071833/
<letozaf> balloons, anyway doesn't happen anymore if I insert feed manually
<letozaf> balloons, it happens to me only on autopilot test
<letozaf> balloons, this is what I get in autopilot test: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071856/
<balloons> letozaf, I've seen the file:///usr/share/ubuntu-rssreader-app/article_items/ArticleFullImg.qml:53: TypeError: Cannot read property 'pubdate' of null
<balloons> for the autopilot error are you running my branch or trunk or your branch or ?
<letozaf> balloons, my branch
<letozaf> balloons, should I try with yours ?
<balloons> letozaf, sure :-)
<letozaf> balloons, this one: lp:~nskaggs/ubuntu-rssreader-app/disable-osk-during-tests  right ?
<balloons> letozaf, yay
<balloons> *yea
<letozaf> balloons, the test ran fine ! ended without errors
<letozaf> balloons, also manually :?
<letozaf> balloons, all those prints are for debugging reasons or what ?
<balloons> letozaf, yes.. since when it errors it just prints the unicode error and doesn't tell you what happened
<letozaf> balloons, yes I also put prints around when debugging
<letozaf> balloons, as running the rssreader tests from branch gives problems inserting a feed, should I wait for you to merge your branch changes ?
<letozaf> balloons, it's a "problem" running tests on the branch if it gets blocked on inserting a feed
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-07
<smartboyhw> Hello SergioMeneses :)
<elfy> hello smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Hmm, this is the 1st time elfy directly said a hello to me without me saying hello to him first-.-
<elfy> I doubt it
<smartboyhw> elfy, I don't doubt it;P
<elfy> well I'll not bother again then
<smartboyhw> elfy, no no no no no..... (Do bother)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-09-08
<DanChapman> Morning all
<smartboyhw> Hello DanChapman
<DanChapman> Noskcaj: Hey o/ hows it goin? So i made a start on testdrive on friday, all seems to be going ok so far. Going to get some more done today but the application and messaging indicator are now working again :-)
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: Yo! how are you?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, great. It's good that you are making Testdrive better.
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: any suggestions on improvements?
<smartboyhw> DanChapman, you can make Netboot in Testdrive, although it will be super difficult
<DanChapman> smartboyhw: I will look into it but that one may be beyond my skills lol
<Noskcaj> DanChapman, Great work. The bugs list has all the other feature requests.
<idiesh> Hello all
<idiesh> is anyone can share for Xperia ion can i get ubuntu image?
<Noskcaj> idiesh, I don't think there is an image for it
<idiesh> thanks Noskacaj
<zyga> ls
<xnox> zyga: bin   cdrom  etc   initrd.img	   lib	  lib64   lost+found  mnt  proc  run   srv  tmp  var	  vmlinuz.old
<xnox> boot  dev    home  initrd.img.old  lib32  libx32  media       opt  root  sbin  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<zyga> xnox: hi
<zyga> xnox: hehe
<zyga> xnox: do you support passwd too ;) ?
<xnox> zyga: yes =)
<xnox> zyga: hunter2 ?
<zyga> geez
<zyga> I wrote cnf
<zyga> I even re-wrote it a few times
<zyga> but I cannot remember how to run my harvesting tinhs
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-01
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel> good morning pitti
<elopio_> om26er: the meeting you set up is at the same time as the landing meeting. Would be ok for you if I move it 30 minutes?
<om26er> elopio_, sure
<om26er> elopio_, done
<elopio_> thanks.
 * ianorlin thinks if there is a bug that says ddate in command not found is in util-linux and the newest util-linux doesn't have ddate I should file the bug against command not found right
<dkessel> ianorlin: not sure... maybe the package would be "command-not-found-data". i believe command-not-found is data-fed
<brendand> dkessel, ianorlin - the maintainer of command-not-found says it must be a problem with the dataset
<brendand> ianorlin, command-not-found-data is right
<brendand> ianorlin, it's often wrong in development releases
<netlar> Hi all
<slickymasterWork> !hi
<elopio_> om26er: I'm on the hangout.
<om26er> elopio_, coming
<netlar> So how can I help
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-02
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel> shh not so loud pitti - everybody is sleeping here :D
<pitti> dkessel: ah, and I'm that annoying guy which blurts out "Gooood mooorning!" at 6:30 into the office while everyone isn't sufficiently coffeinated yet :)
<dkessel> pitti: i love to be the guy walking around the office in the morning and saying "guten morgen!" :)
 * pitti ^5s dkessel
<dkessel> i wonder what has happened here... is everybody on holidays or do i not attend the right offtopic channel?
<dkessel> =)
<pitti> /msg #ubuntu-quality-the-kool-kids don't tell dkessel!
<pitti> oops
<dkessel> :'(
<pitti> nah, must be holiday season
<davmor2> No I think they all hate pitti being so happy, I mean they say it's their time zone difference which is why pitti logs off before they come on, but we all know the truth, it's pitti's happiness that makes them rage ;)
<pitti> davmor2: *shedding a tear of joy*
<nuclearbob> ubuntu-qa: did I miss it?
<davmor2> nuclearbob: yes
<pitti> nuclearbob: "it"?
<nuclearbob> dang
<nuclearbob> pitti: the standup
<davmor2> nuclearbob: I got no idea what the it is
<pitti> nuclearbob: "standup" is spelt "G+ posting" now :)
<davmor2> nuclearbob: see mailing list
<nuclearbob> pitti: okay, I haven't caught up on my email yet
<nuclearbob> davmor2: thanks
<pitti> nuclearbob: well, *do* you miss it? :-)
<nuclearbob> pitti: I guess I'll have to read your posts there and see how much french I still remember
<cgoldberg> feel free to pipe up with commentary at standup time.. keep irc active :)
<davmor2> or just moo once an hour
<pitti> nuclearbob: je seulement parle un peu français -- il ne suffit pas pour le reportage du jour
<nuclearbob> pitti: d'accord
<pitti> il faut apprender plus de français !
<pitti> err -- leçon un: "apprendre"
<nuclearbob> so desu
<elopio> I have one review for a lucky ubuntu-qa member:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/autopilot-get_contacts/+merge/233104
<elopio> I'm just waiting for jenkins to confirm the tests pass on the device.
<thomi> elopio: I'm leaving some comments... bvut you should get someone else as well
<elopio> thanks thomi
<thomi> elopio: just one small comment
<elopio> thomi: not all the logging in that file goes to the info log, so what about ?
<elopio> log_action = autopilot.logging.log_action
<thomi> elopio: nah, just make two of them log_action_debug, log_action_info etc
<elopio> thomi: ok.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-03
<netlar> Hi all
<netlar> I want to get involved in the Ubuntu community, but not sure where to start?
<pitti> Good morning
<dkessel> morning pitti
<pitti> hey dkessel
<pitti> vila: trying to juju deploy swift-storage in lxc (juju-local) fails with http://paste.ubuntu.com/8221749/ here; it expects a /dev/sdb, which doesn't exist in a container; is that what you see as well?
<vila> pitti: never tried to deploy swift in a local container, but the /dev/sdb issue rings a bell. By default containers created by juju are not able to deal with block devices (we ran into this issue when the image builder was trying to use qemu-nbd to manipulate images)
<pitti> vila: yeah, I'm trying to figure out a solution for bug 1250965
<ubot5> bug 1250965 in juju-core "Loopback mounts do not work with local provider" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250965
<pitti> vila: I was able to change /dev/sdb with this:
<pitti> $ cat swift.cfg
<pitti> swift-storage-zone1:
<pitti>   zone: 1
<pitti>   block-device: /etc/swift/storage.img|200M
<vila> pitti: let me find the realted MPs
<pitti> and use that as --cnofig
<pitti> vila: I have swift running in a local container just fine, just not with the charm (manual setup); thus there definitively is a solution :0
<pitti> (http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/scripts/setup-swift.sh)
<pitti> vila: ./ubuntu/uci-engine/gatekeeper/setup-swift.sh -- haha!
<pitti> vila: that's very familiar to me :)
<vila> pitti:  https://code.launchpad.net/~vila/uci-engine/lxc-image-builder/ has some hints
<vila> pitti: yes ;) It's not unknown ;)
<pitti> vila: do I actually need to make the swift charm work for a local deployment, or does deploying uci-engine just take an ip/creds for an external swift (i. e. I could just point it to my existing container)?
<vila> pitti: but the uci engine is going towards using uuids for swift containers so for our needs we'll probably end up having to copy the test results from a swift container to somewhere else
<vila> pitti: yes, the usual setup is to use credentials for an external swift
<pitti> vila: ah good, then I can stop fighting with the swift charm
<vila> pitti: yup
<pitti> I followed up on bug 1250965 to improve that
<ubot5> bug 1250965 in juju-core "Loopback mounts do not work with local provider" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250965
<vila> pitti: and the other MP is: https://code.launchpad.net/~pwlars/uci-engine/doc-lxc-updates/+merge/226382
<pitti> vila: yup, no problem on that side -- it's a two-command issue to set up a swift container
<pitti> but it's eternal pain with the swift juju charm
<pitti> still fighting with other juju bugs; I found workarounds for most, but one is impossible to work around :/
<vila> pitti: right, just read your bug comment regarding swift. Good to know there is some way but so far it's not a blocking area for us.
<pitti> vila: right, I just wanted to leave a note there as it'd  really be nice to make it work with local
<pitti> while swift-setup.sh is nice, it's not really how we intend to do things :)
<vila> agreed
<pitti> jibel: so I added some tests to https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/ubuntu-test-cases/desktop-systemd/
<pitti> jibel: they work in a local VM, but now I think is a good time to exercise them in production UTAH and see whether "reboot" and everything else is working
<pitti> jibel: do you have some minutes to show me how I can run them in the DC?
<jibel> pitti, I never deployed UTAH jobs in the DC, only the CI team can do that.
<pitti> jibel: ah, so I'll talk to ev/plars?
<jibel> pitti, plars or psivaa usuaaly deploy utah jobs
<balloons> ping elopio
<elopio> balloons: pong
<balloons> elopio, so I'm going to manually merge your mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/reminders-app/workaround1363604-add_sleep/+merge/232912. We can't land it with jenkins due to the fact jenkins won't run your version of the tests and will just lock up
<balloons> I'm not sure there's another way around it
<balloons> once merged, I'll push to the store and hopefully things will be good
<elopio> balloons: yes, I think it would be ok to merge it even with jenkins error.
<elopio> it's only one line. If it doesn't work as a workaround, we can revert it.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-04
<pitti> Good morning
 * dkessel waves
<deepubuntu> hello I am first time doing manual testing. I am newbie. I have installed testdrive and virtual box in ubuntu 14.04 and downloading the ISO any tip for me?
<deepubuntu> what is the option of the Create USB Disk
<deepubuntu> ?
<deepubuntu> should I put the iso in USB??
<knome> you don't need the ISO in an USB drive if you are testing in a virtualized environment
<deepubuntu> I have only one drive will Virtual box affect that
<deepubuntu> ?
<knome> no, virtualbox creates *virtual* environments that appear as files on your hard drive
<deepubuntu> okay thanks knome
<elfy> jenkins passes xubuntu image today - but it's actually unbootable in vm if you don't startx in tty1 or something - got the same issue in a real install - bug 1365336
<ubot5> bug 1365336 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Lightdm update=No desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365336
<pitti> jibel: do you have an idea why http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#systemd-shim is stuck? the new version hit -proposed yesterday morning, and both tests succeeded > 1 day ago
<pitti> jibel: yet excuses says "test in progress"
<jibel> pitti, looking
<jibel> test ran against systemd-shim 7-1 and it expected 7-2
<jibel> pitti, ^
<pitti> jibel: ah, so we just need to re-run?
<jibel> pitti, yes, I did it
<pitti> jibel: thanks; weird
<deepubuntu> I have downloaded the ubuntu desktop i386 (utopic) in testdrive. Now If I launch this will it open in the virtual box?
<balloons> deepubuntu, you can set your preferences in testdrive
<balloons> by default i think it launches qemu, but you can set virtualbox too
<deepubuntu> balloons I have watch your video 10 times
<deepubuntu> and when you click on launch the image automatically open in Virtual box
<deepubuntu> so have you pre-setup the virtual box for test drive?
<balloons> deepubuntu, yep it should launch assuming you have it installed of course :-)(
<balloons> nope, go ahead and hit launch
<elfy> hi balloons
<deepubuntu> balloons: Sorry for the too much questions but this is my first time that's why I have too much doubts
<elfy> questions are good deepubuntu :)
<balloons> deepubuntu, no worries at all!
<balloons> the excitement builds
<deepubuntu> btw what is the difference between i386 and amd
<balloons> why good day elfy
<elfy> deepubuntu: 32 and 64 bit
<deepubuntu> okay and i386 is 64 bit?
<elfy> balloons: was until I updated :p - lightdm today - breaks boot for me and livesession
<elfy> deepubuntu: 386 is 322bit amd is 64 bit
<elfy> nothing to do with AMD other than they did it first
<balloons> elfy, thanks for the heads up. I'll forgo updating today :-)
<deepubuntu> and I have to sync utopic daily it means it will download the entire ISO daily or just updates
<deepubuntu> btw thanks elfy :D
<gQuigs> elfy: I have given up on lightdm for now.. using lxdm now :/
<elfy> gQuigs: well I do try to stay with what is default for both testing and laziness purposes
<gQuigs> elfy: how did you fix it?
<elfy> fix lightdm?
<elfy> I didn't - I have 2 installs - 1 with the update and 1 without - though you can get in by using startx it seems - works sort of here
<gQuigs> elfy: ah :)
<elfy> I did a clean install at the weekend to get nvidia working for me
<elopio> ping ubuntu-qa: can somebody please review this one?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autopilot-upstart_local_modules/+merge/232650
<om26er> I will
<pitti> fginther: awesome! http://uci.readthedocs.org/en/latest/using-lxc-for-local-development.html contains just the workaround for the last juju bug which I haven't been able to get around (bug 1364069)
<ubot5> bug 1329051 in juju-core "duplicate for #1364069 local provider must transform localhost in apt proxy address" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1329051
<pitti> i. e. setting apt-http-proxy explicitly
<pitti> wow, I've got a working juju-local setup!
<fginther> pitti, \o/
<fginther> pitti, once you have it working, it's actually fun to work with
<pitti> fginther: yeah, it just took about 1.5 days to debug all the issues which stopped it from working
<pitti> fginther: I also updated a bug for swift-storage charm not working with local, but I've heard that we don't need this to roll out the airline?
<pitti> fginther: and instead this just talks to an already existing swift server?
<pitti> fginther: I have a "poor man's juju" shell script to set up swift in a container, so that'll be fine
<fginther> pitti, right, deploy.py needs a swift server, which could be canonistack. But there should be nothing preventing you from using your own locally deployed swift
<pitti> fginther: right; http://www.piware.de/2014/03/creating-a-local-swift-server-on-ubuntu-for-testing/ :)
<pitti> fginther: I really like having everything local; it's a royal pain having to iterate with depending on anything which is slower than "seconds"
<fginther> pitti, deploy.py just consumes the OS_* env vars
<rgouveia> hi ... i'm having a weird issue with thunar not respecting my default applications even though they are defined. pdfs are opened with gimp instead of evince. i did some troubleshooting and it seems to be using mimeinfo.cache to get this information
<rgouveia> even weirder is that if i open thunar /path/to/pdf on the terminal it opens with evince
<rgouveia> running python -c 'import gio; print gio.app_info_get_all_for_type("application/pdf")' gives me gimp on the terminal
<rgouveia> any ideas on what is going on ? :-)
<rgouveia> btw, this also happens with a newly created user
<rgouveia> oops, i meant to  post this on ubuntu+1
<balloons> elopio, I believe this can land now: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix1351319-swipe_to_get_current_day/+merge/229356
<elopio> balloons: I'll check if the right toolkit version was released.
<balloons> elopio, I'm just pushing some calendar changes through today, it would be nice to have that one too
<pleia2> quality team check in with the CC now, anyone about?
<deepubuntu> balloons: I am hitting Launch but nothing happing with my downloaded iso? :(
<balloons> deepubuntu, you have virtualbox installed yes?
<deepubuntu> yes
<elfy> deepubuntu: try RightCtrl+F1/RightCtrl+F7
<elfy> though it could be like the xubuntu daily - seemingly lightdm issue causing us problems
<balloons> deepubuntu, check in preferences that it is set to launch qemu
<deepubuntu> tried RightCtrl+F7 nothin happened
<deepubuntu> *nothing
<deepubuntu> how to check that preferences? balloons
<elfy> startx
<deepubuntu> look at this image http://1drv.ms/1unMogr
<elfy> no use me looking never use testdrive
<deepubuntu> how to solve this issue any of you use TeamViewer
<deepubuntu> ?
<elfy> why not just use vbox if you've got it there?
<deepubuntu> should I install vbox?
<deepubuntu> sudo apt-get install vbox?
<elfy> don't you have it installed? what's in the screenshot?
<deepubuntu> virtual box
<deepubuntu> okay I have downloaded the ubuntu iso and can I put it in USB I have 32 GB flash drive
<deepubuntu> btw why launch is not working?
<deepubuntu> elfy: balloons I am sorry but I am too much frustrated now :(
<deepubuntu> I have downloaded 2 GB file and it is not working and I am unable to find the iso too :(
<elfy> what 2Gb file ?
<elfy> deepubuntu: all you need is the iso - create a new virtual machine in vbox and then point it at the iso
<deepubuntu> but where is my iso stored?
<elfy> I have no idea where you've saved it
<elfy> if testdrive did it - have a look in it's folders in your home
<deepubuntu> I have download the testdrive and directly sync the it with utopic
<elfy> it must save it somewhere I assume
<balloons> it saves in /home/nskaggs/.cache/testdrive/iso
<balloons> well, hehe, ~/.cache/testdrive/iso
<deepubuntu> I got that ok
<deepubuntu> now I have to set up VB
<deepubuntu> wait
<deepubuntu> my RAM is 4 GB is 1 GB enough for VB?
<deepubuntu> recommended is 512 Mb
<elfy> what image - xubuntu? lubuntu? kubuntu?
<elfy> I have 4Gb RAM - tend to set my vm's to ~1.5-1.7 depending on where I drag the slider
<deepubuntu> It shows only Ubuntu not kubuntu or xubuntu
<elfy> I'd set it to 2
<deepubuntu> 2 Gb won't it effect my system
<deepubuntu> ?
<elfy> deepubuntu: mine works
<deepubuntu> okay so I am also giving 2 Gb
<deepubuntu> hard drive file type?
<deepubuntu> VDI
<deepubuntu> VMDK
<deepubuntu> VHD
<deepubuntu> HDD
<deepubuntu> QED
<deepubuntu> QCOW
<deepubuntu> ?
<elfy> vdi
<deepubuntu> ok
<deepubuntu> Dynamic or fixed which is better
<deepubuntu> physical hard drive
<balloons> dynamic is best
<balloons> fixed permanently uses the space
<balloons> dynamic will use what is required, up to the size you set
<elfy> deepubuntu: at some point you will need to point the vm at the image - http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-040914-183852.php
<deepubuntu> okay my last question
<deepubuntu> when I turn off my VM then the allocated RAM to VM will be usable to the main system or not
<deepubuntu> elfy:
<elfy> yes
<deepubuntu> okay thanks and If I want to remove OS installed in VM then what to do?
<elfy> right click - remove - it'll ask whether to delete all files - yes
<deepubuntu> okay :D
<deepubuntu> thanks
<elfy> welcome
<elopio> balloons: calendar is not py3?
<balloons> elopio, why you say that?
<elopio> balloons: because http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1895/console
<balloons> at this point it's impossible for things to not be py3.. py2 is not on the phone. That said, py2 is used for most core apps jenkins
<balloons> elopio, ahh yep, it's just run as py2. I need to get fginther to switch everything over.. someday when he's not firefighting everything
<fginther> balloons, I'm trying to update calendar app now.  The last time I did a mass change to py3 nothing worked
<balloons> fginther, that's crazy to think as they all run as python3 on the phone, and I only run things as python3 as well
<balloons> fginther, not that I don't believe you.. things can be special
<elopio> fginther, balloons: my branch requires py3, so let me know if I should change it.
<balloons> elopio, we certainly don't want you regressing to py2
<elopio> I could make it compatible with both, but I would prefer not to.
<fginther> elopio, I'm deploying the change now, any new MPs should run with py3
<elopio> fginther: thanks!
<elopio> fginther: please note that on the debian/control, we are adding python-dateutils
<elopio> maybe that's what caused it to fail last time. On my branch I updated it to py3
<fginther> elopio, yeah that would make sense. if any py2 dependencies are used, running them as py3 would break
<balloons> fginther, ahh, that would explain things actually.. since the debian packaging is only used on the core apps jenkins
<balloons> that's why you would get the failures I'll bet
<elopio> inbox 0, that means it's time for lunch before somebody else pings me.
<elopio> bbl, leave your message.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-05
<pitti> Good morning
<jamespage> jibel, pitti: have we considered switching over to using debci for DEP-8 test reporting? I find ci.debian.net much easier to access than jenkins
<pitti> jamespage: yes, I've been working on and off on a next-gen cloud-based system
<pitti> jamespage: I worked on debci itself quite a lot to support multiple backends, mutliple arches, etc. if you are interested: https://wiki.debian.org/debci/DistributedSpec
<pitti> jamespage: vila works on CI airline autopkgtest integration too
<pitti> jamespage: I expect that the next thing that we'll switch to will be this, plus using the debci web UI for viewing the results (the swift data format should be compatible)
<elfy> balloons: you about?
<balloons> elfy, perhaps
<elfy> lol
<elfy> got issues booting both xubuntu and ubuntu dailies today - have to go to vt1 and startx - loginctl show-seat seat0 shows CanGraphical=no for both
<balloons> yikes
<elfy> bug 1365336 is one I've been working on with an issue I had - what's confusing me is surely the livesession uses nouveau or the amd opensource one
<ubot5> bug 1365336 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "Lightdm update=No desktop" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365336
<elfy> why would livesession crash?
<elfy> and I've neither the knowledge to dig into that nor any idea who else to tell :p
<balloons> elfy, what machine are you trying on?
<elfy> vm personally - with nvidia card
<slickymasterWork> hey balloons o/
<elfy> slickymasterWork: what are you trying it  on?
<balloons> ahh alberto is already on it
<balloons> hey slickymasterWork
<slickymasterWork> that's why I stepped in, here you go ballons -> http://phillw.net/hardware/Ed3c22qV´
<slickymasterWork> http://phillw.net/hardware/Ed3c22qV
<elfy> balloons: yea - I have received the fixed file here - removed my chucked together .rules file and it the machine is fine
<elfy> I'm more concerned with the livesession now
<slickymasterWork> balloons: FWIW see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1365815
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365815 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Black background on Try or Install screen" [Critical,Confirmed]
<elfy> not sure where to go with that
<elfy> slickymasterWork: that's possibl;y a different issue altogether - I've seen that and it still works ok
<slickymasterWork> the INSTALL option works like a charm balloons, the issue just exists in the LiveSession
<elfy> that bug is just the wallpaper missing like it does every cycle
<elfy> The try option would work if CanGraphical=no was yes
 * elfy is positive about that - having been affected by both :)
<elfy> balloons: would it be better to create a livesession bug for the cangraphical issue?
 * balloons is trying to follow
<balloons> ok, so the first bug is about your lightdm desktop update that broke things
<balloons> interesting bug, but looks solved, and I get it
<elfy> but is it solved - this is what I'm trying to ascertain - why is the livesession even interested in an nvidia package?
<elfy> the second bug is something else I'm sure
<balloons> there's some udev rules that seem to be the issue
<elfy> yea for fglrx and nvidia*
<balloons> yea, it's interesting.
<elfy> I guess if tomorrow's daily still has the same issue then it's something extra and needs reporting
<balloons> my guess is they are consulted regardless of use
<elfy> balloons: ok - well I will hold fire on saying anything else for the time being
<elfy> why does jenkins not report the live as a fail - or does it not look at that sort of thing?
<balloons> elfy, graphical issues are hard to determine..no attempt is made by the AP tests to do so
<balloons> that said, I find it interesting the tests made it through the checks
<elfy> ok - thanks for that - was a bit confused :)
<balloons> if it appears to install ok, but then fails to load up after we won't see it
<balloons> we should detect boot failures, but nothing beyond
<balloons> it would be interesting to have a test for a live session. I don't know that we have one
<elfy> it boots fine, if you choose install rather than try - that works as expected
<elfy> it's just livesession
<balloons> right.. and nothing goes after try :-)
<elfy> yep - CanGraphical=you have to be joking :D
<balloons> elfy, for giggles, open a bug against ubiquity and ask for an autopilot test to be run against the live session
<elfy> :)
<balloons> seriously, so the idea won't be lost at least
<elfy> I'm just doing so now
<balloons> I think it could basically just check that the greeter started and stays running for a few mins, and the desktop session starts and stays running
<elfy> bug 1366079
<ubot5> bug 1366079 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Autopilot test should be run on live session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366079
<elfy> there you go balloons
<balloons> elfy, excellent thanks
<elfy> yw
<elfy> balloons: so - just quickly going back to issue #1 here - if I do get the same issue tomorrow - what should I report it against do you think?
<balloons> the same issue? I would report against lightdm if it's the same
<elfy> ok - thanks then :)
<elopio> balloons: review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix1351319-swipe_to_get_current_day/+merge/229356
<balloons> elopio, lol.. this is perfect. I was just looking at this
<balloons> elopio, so the only confusion is on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1365674
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365674 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "On the swipe autopilot helpers, accept a default value for containers" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> balloons: yes. But I think it's not a big deal, I
<elopio> 'll just add the optional argument and calendar will keep working.
<balloons> I don't see the issue. You are calling a private helper, from a private helper
<balloons> ohh, lol, I get it now
<balloons> sorry :-)
<elopio> calling a private helper on one project from a private helper on a different project.
<balloons> yes, lol
 * balloons rattles head
<balloons> approved. Thanks elopio
<elopio> thanks
<elopio> balloons: what about a new release of weather to the store?
<balloons> elopio, we can do one, I take it there's something you need to release
<elopio> balloons: this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1365279
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365279 in Ubuntu Weather App "ubuntu_weather_app.tests.test_locationmanager.TestLocationManager tests are failing" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<balloons> elopio, ohh, I see 358 is in there
<balloons> so that fix should be in
<balloons> so latest trunk is in store
<elopio> balloons: ok, thanks. So maybe next run will pass.
<balloons> yep
<knome> balloons, ping.
<balloons> knome, pong
<knome> balloons, we need to talk about the trackers... you will see pleia2 next week, and we will gather her a list of things that sucks, and you better be prepared to assure her you will get somebody to fix those issues :)
<pleia2> I think sitting down and going through them will be helpful
<balloons> knome, we had a pre-cursor to this yesterday. In thinking about it, I think it's the biggest obstacle atm
<knome> well that's the nice way to say it i guess
<balloons> so what we don't have is someone who knows django and can make the fixes and has the time to do so
<balloons> I know you have lots of good stuff I'd like to see implemented knome
<knome> well, i have *implemented* a bunch of stuff, but they are waiting to be pushed to production
<knome> which also sucks
<knome> implemented meaning implemented in the most literal sense you could imagine; the code is sitting in the trunk.
<pleia2> balloons: some of the pain points are pretty bad, I love and am committed to Xubuntu and it's making *me* not want to do testing, this needs attention
<balloons> elopio, just fyi from my perspective I'm trying to fix-up calculator, trying to land reminders mp's, and trying to tweak rssreader tests to land the new header
<balloons> I'd appreciate your thoughts on the calculator mp, I'll share soon
<elopio> balloons: ack.
<elopio> balloons: I will try to focus on the fake home for reminders, copying what you did on music.
<balloons> yea, I was a bit surprised to see it worked, lol.. I had thought it didn't after all our tests :-)
<balloons> elopio, so while I have you, you may as well have a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calculator-app/ap-fix-missing-keypress/+merge/233534
<balloons> There's some trouble with missing key presses, and you can see I have a try block catching them atm
<balloons> the test suites can certainly use more cleanup in many ways, I'm just trying to unblock there landings
<knome> elfy, pleia2: can we schedule some time to sit down and go through what's wrong with the tracker piece by piece?
<knome> elfy, pleia2: then make sure they are reported as bugs, and have (clear) enough information for somebody to potentially start working on them?
<pleia2> wfm
<balloons> knome, this I did not know.. So you simply need someone to review and push the code?
<knome> elfy, pleia2: then we could poke balloons and let him find a django expert with time
<elfy> knome: I'm about from 2 hours time until Sunday evening
 * balloons feels like this conversation happened before
<elfy> so does elfy :)
<knome> balloons, i only need stgraber to double-check the code is fine and push it to production.
<knome> or anybody else that can review and push..
<knome> but i believe it all falls down on this one poor guy
<knome> pleia2, was saturday your off-from-FOSS day?
<pleia2> knome: yeah, I'm available sunday
<knome> me too. tomorrow is semi-bad
<knome> pleia2, what's your sunday wakeup time?
<balloons> so I'll work on unblocking us on the code front. I'll work with stephane to do so
<pleia2> knome: nowish
<knome> right..
<knome> is 16UTC completely out of question?
<pleia2> I can make that work
<knome> good! elfy, does 16UTC on sunday work for you?
<knome> oh elfy...
<elopio> balloons: I don't like the retry. Things like this or the select_many_retry generally don't help us getting tests to stable, and don't help us by hiding underlying issues.
<pleia2> balloons: thanks re: code unblock
<elopio> why are we missing some key presses?
<balloons> elopio, yes, I have the retry in there to see what other issues might exist and to try and figure out why the presses are being missed. The app misses keypresses on load, I'm not sure where else, I'm reviewing the log
<balloons> anyways, I'll have you look later when it's done
<balloons> i'm going to try checking the calc keyboard state before pressing
<balloons> or perhaps the button itself even
<balloons> if those don't work, I'll come find you
<elopio> balloons: I've left you my comments on the branch.
<elopio> sure, I'll help you debug, just ping me.
<elfy> knome pleia2 - 16UTC is good for me
<knome> great :)
<knome> added to the team calendar
<elfy> okey doke - I'm sure to remember to check that :p
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/team-calendar/ :P
<knome> or you can sync it with thunderbird...
<elfy> I know *where*
<elfy> and I do sync with tbird :p
<knome> heh
<elfy> it's remembering to read it :D
<knome> yep
<elfy> balloons: if I requested rebuild on tracker for our images - would they get respun with all relevant updates - I'm assuming so
<balloons> indeed
<elfy> ta - just checking :)
<knome> achtung! elfy is cross-posting!
<elfy> he's a goblin that elfy guy
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-06
<elfy> balloons: seems the CanGraphical=no issue is confined to vm's (vbox here) for me
#ubuntu-quality 2014-09-07
<knome> stgraber, please ping me when you are back
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-01
<vila> elopio: 4 years at Canonical said LinkedIn ? Happy birthday :) (Only 4 years ?)
<elopio> 4 years, a lifetime :)
<elopio> thank you
<vila> elopio: It seems to me I know you for far longer ;)
<balloons> hey vila and elopio! Been far to long. Summers are busy times
<elopio> balloons: I still owe you some docs about testing snappy. Still working on it...
<balloons> elopio, I was thinking about the next open house again this week actually
<balloons> any idea on when that might happen? should be able to showcase snapcraft
<balloons> *fingers crossed*
<brendand> elopio, happy anniversary :)
<brendand> elopio, my 5 years is coming up in december
<vila> balloons: o/
<vila> brendand: o/
<elopio> brendand: wow 5 years.
<elopio> this is the first time I don't get bored after a year and a half.
<elopio> maybe it's even a little too exciting working here with you, the brain is never idle :)
<elopio> last night I literally dreamt about subunit streams.
<brendand> elopio, yeah, half a pitti/cjwatson/ogra just :)
<elopio> lol. Great measurment unit.
<pitti> heh -- /me has 11 years under the belt now
<pitti> elopio: happy anniversary!
<elopio> thanks.
<brendand> pitti, ok so not quite half a pitti
<pitti> but it will be in 2 years!
<balloons> you almost measure up brendand :-)
<balloons> you are half a dholbach!
<balloons> ping DanChapman
<ianorlin> For ubuntu server for wiley for http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1458/info I am getting 1.1 gigs of spaced used for amd64 for a minimal virtual machine but I am not sure what to file the bug agaisnt
<ianorlin> It seems that gcc 5 is taking up a lot of the space
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-02
<Dragon64> good evening!
<balloons> ping DanChapman
<flocculant> put it in a cron script balloons :p
<balloons> lol
<balloons> howdy flocculant
<flocculant> hi :)
<flocculant> balloons: do you know what's going on with the jenkins stuff? or is that the reason for the pings ;)
<balloons> flocculant, indeed it's the reason
<balloons> I have some updates, but I've not had a chance to play or write them down yet
<flocculant> ok
<flocculant> not seeing this being done in time for the last beta
<balloons> if the tests are fixed, it's totally possible
<flocculant> it'd be nice obviously
<balloons> flocculant, do you happen to have a ubuntu touch device?
<flocculant> balloons: have a nexus 7 I could install it to - but not immediately, would need to backup etc first before installing it
<brendand> balloons, is there a particular test set you wanted me to use?
<balloons> brendand, mm.. I don't care persay. I've been using 522 which is only 3 tests
<balloons> probably useful to do the same for demo purposes I guess
<brendand> balloons, although you might want to get a feel for what some different tests are like to run on the device
<balloons> brendand, the interesting bit is although on the device you could semi-automate, none of the tests will be eh.
<balloons> So I'm not sure what you mean
<brendand> balloons, well as jibel pointed out some tests are specified in such a way that the process of checking the steps in the app could interfere, so having a wider variety of cases would make it easier to see how bad that is
<brendand> balloons, if we use a sanity testset that should be a happy medium i think
<balloons> brendand, gotcha. The set I'm using now is really just 3 tests, so it's probably not too representative. That said, I don't see us shipping something with 500 tests. Do you?
<brendand> balloons, no, i wasn't thinking about the quantity of tests more just the definitions of specific tests being a problem
<brendand> balloons, a sanity test set is about 40 test cases with a good bit of variety in there so i think that should do
<balloons> veebers, btw, we didn't talk about reporting yesterday. Is there a way to display some test stats of the uploads so folks could publically see what's happening?
<balloons> brendand, ack. That sounds good, and yes we should use what we expect, so folks can see what it would mean to do 40 tests on the device
<brendand> balloons, btw iahmad was asking me if you were able to do a succesful upload
<balloons> veebers, even just displaying a running log to start of the last few uploads. Obviously making a nice display would be nice but :-)
<balloons> brendand, yes I did the whole thing start to finish.
<balloons> I created set 522, tested it, and results are in PT
<veebers> balloons: yep it's possible, as we're storing the upload each time (the full thing)
<brendand> balloons, great
<balloons> I also started adding to the bug list :-)
<flocculant> balloons: just a fyi - didn't wait - backed up and just finishing install of touch to it
<veebers> balloons: did you want to email or document something outlining what would be useful as a report?
<balloons> veebers, I can do that. It would be helpful to talk about what would be easy to do right now. I'm flexible
<balloons> Essentially I would like to be able to point everyone at the results if you will of the testing. It should display everyone's results publically. I don't see a need to associate or authenticate as someone specificaly
<balloons> as far as what to display, maybe just the pass / fail percentage by suite, and perhaps later showing pass/fail percentage for an individual test
<veebers> balloons: ok, that makes sense. Should be able to do that easily enough. Would you like me to iterate over this (i.e. produce something simple and go from there)
<balloons> the primary thing atm is to allow people to 'see' there tests get aggregated
<balloons> veebers, yea, let's iterate. If in doubt, choose simple :-)
<veebers> balloons: sounds good. I should be able to take a look today. I'm off tomorrow at a conference
<tsimonq2> ping balloons
<balloons> tsimonq2, pong
<tsimonq2> balloons: Hey, we have had conversations in the past about the Package QA tracker...has anything changed or are we still with the weird tracker(IMO :P)?
<balloons> I've cahnged nothing. you mean with how one build for all cycle?
<balloons> aka, the mailing list conversation?
<tsimonq2> balloons: Yes
<tsimonq2> balloons: I just wanted to follow up because we were still in the Alpha stages when I did a lot of Package QA for Lubuntu, and it is now in the Beta stages and it has not done anything
<tsimonq2> It meaning (L)Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> And the second time the Package tracker
<balloons> I see some runs in there for lubuntu
<tsimonq2> balloons: Yeah, at one point my nick in the tracker was sqawesome99(I didn't change it from initial creation for a while)
<tsimonq2> balloons: (or rather Launchpad) but I did the majority of the Package QA this round for Lubuntu XD
<balloons> this will show you what's been found and linked:
<balloons> http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects
<balloons> so when you say 'not done anything', what do you mean? That the bugs haven't been fixed or ?
<tsimonq2> bbl
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-03
<flocculant> balloons: and back with android - that was not a pleasant experience, dog slow, only app I really need to work didn't :|
<balloons> flocculant, did you try out the process, or just flash the device?
<brendand> balloons, i've been a bit ill today so made some progress with the click but it's not quite done, just wrestling with the script for creating it
<balloons> brendand, ack. Do feel better!
<flocculant> balloons: didn't get as far as trying the process
<flocculant> it was painful tbh
<brendand> balloons, are we talking about my process :)
<brendand> balloons, flocculant - if it was painful i'd like to know
<balloons> brendand, not in this case no. But I've got bugs for you brendand
<brendand> balloons, bug me up
<balloons> well, they are all under: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-testing
<flocculant> brendand: no - didn't get as far as that, but I'll be having another go tomorrow when I've got all day to play about
<flocculant> but if 'it's still as painful I'll be reflashing with android
<brendand> balloons, thanks i had a look and confirmed most of them
<brendand> balloons, the other two i fundamentally agree with but need to think/ask how to solve them best
<balloons> ack
<flocculant> balloons: so ... http://pastebin.com/ruuZDzkY
<flocculant> also on the wiki page "NOTE: You need to run the Practitest and system-information tests which will gather information from your phone automatically." does that do that for itself? or what
<balloons> flocculant, what are you running on?
<flocculant> nexus7 2013
<balloons> flocculant, yes, the tests gather the info automagically
<balloons> flocculant, tell me you installed the ppa onto your desktop and ran checkbox from there?
<flocculant> I installed from ppa and ran ubuntu-community-testing
<flocculant> app I had trouble with yesterday appears to be working now btw
<balloons> flocculant, ok if running on a pc, more infor for a proper bug report would be needed. Sounds like the app doesn't even load?
<flocculant> mmk
<flocculant> oh ...
<flocculant> One thing I will try first - not rebooted since remove nvidia/reinstall nouveau
<flocculant> ha ha
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> that would explain things
<flocculant> yep - re-read what I pastebinned ... read the opengl without ignoring it this time :D
 * knome pours a hint of rum into balloons' coffee
<flocculant> balloons: ok, got checkbox now
<balloons> this guy . . .
<knome> me?
<balloons> knome, going to submit something for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFreeCultureShowcase?
<balloons> knome, the ambiguity was intentional.
<knome> i can't, they tell i can't submit anything that would upset my mum
<balloons> but of course not you.. never
<balloons> would a wallpaper you make really be that offensive? :p
<knome> not for a normal mum, but you don't know mine.
<knome> meh, no "wallpaper" winner really
<knome> only two photo winners
<balloons> ahh right
<knome> i guess people with wallpapers enter the wallpaper contest :P
<balloons> I was thinking of remixing something
<knome> provide me something to remix, and i'll consider
<flocculant> balloons: ok, so that all worked as expected - eventually ...
<flocculant> hi knome :)
<knome> balloons, oh, i need to show you something i did earlier for another contest (didn't win...)
<knome> hello flocculant :)
<knome> sorry for stealing some of the attention :P
<balloons> flocculant, alrighty. So feedback on actually using the tool appreciated now
<flocculant> balloons: riddle me this ... touch security as pin number, why do I need a whole keyboard and have to go to numeric to enter numbers - why doesn't it just give me number keypad ...
<balloons> and if you can submit results
<balloons> knome, ohh, do share
<flocculant> balloons: was easy enough - and I did ;)
<balloons> flocculant, oO, I see it!
<flocculant> just did camera one - test report shows up in my Docs as expected
<balloons> so you auth'd to sso and uploaded ok then too.. cool
<flocculant> though the system testing report just has n/a against everything :D
<balloons> bugs and feedback as usual here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-testing
<balloons> flocculant, so you should just get a pinpad, depending on how you setup security
<flocculant> that's what I expected
<balloons> passphrase security should be a keyboard, pin should be a number
<flocculant> definitely isn't doing so
<flocculant> also - damn thing keeps insisting on landscape even if I've got the thing the other way in my hand
<balloons> the experience isn't going to be anything like what you get on a bq phone.. or even the nexus 4
<flocculant> no of course not
<balloons> i believe by default it does insist on landscape always
<balloons> you can turn that off I think
<flocculant> you can rotation lock - and it stays in landscape
<balloons> flocculant, also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1465331
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1465331 in Ubuntu UX "[scopes] should Dash rotate" [Medium,In progress]
<flocculant> good lord ... "Each time I come back to the scope I need to take my phone in portrait mode that totally uncomfortable specially when I'm driving."
<flocculant> accident waiting to happen ...
<knome> balloons, http://temp.knome.fi/other/jonsi-alex/
<knome> balloons, you should probably start with *src*
<balloons> wow, pretty slick effects
<knome> thanks again
<knome> all done in inkscape...
<knome> i've *really* given up bitmap editing
<balloons> do you ever use krita then?
<knome> nope
<knome> i'm going to need a photoshop replacement at some point, but meh
<knome> (not that i use PS much, only when i need basically)
<knome> and by need here, i mean when there simply isn't another alternative
<knome> should probably start looking at scribus for some of that, but it feels clunky
<knome> maybe next time...
<balloons> hmm.. options options I guess
<knome> well, it depends on the project
<knome> if it's a new client, or anything that needs to be perfect/consistent color wise, it's not good
<knome> until i know for sure that the color stuff works as expected, that is
<knome> i've done some smaller projects with it and some bit larger ones for known clients when color hasn't been a concern
<knome> eg. no company logos
<knome> you really don't want to get that wrong...
<knome> balloons, btw, did you already see http://tracker.xubuntu.org/#tab-timeline
<balloons> no i didn't actually
<knome> well it's a new feature...
<knome> as you can see from the page itself ;)
<balloons> does gimp have cmyk support yet?
<knome> not directly at least
<knome> and when i tried it the last time - while my memory is fuzzy - the exporting wasn't very promising
<knome> same with inkscape
<knome> i should probably call my contact at a printer (if he still works there) and work with him to see which linux workflows really work with cmyk printing stuff
<balloons> so it's not a big deal in the end for you?
<knome> as long as software can export stuff i need, it's good
<knome> i can, will and have learned new stuff before :)
<knome> photoshop itself is fine, because i know it and it is still the app that makes me do my work the fastest
<knome> well, the work that needs to be done there :)
<knome> while i'm all for advocating open source, i still think that you should use whatever works for you, not what fits your ideology best
<knome> (though the latter of course has *some* weight... it's not a deciding factor by all means to me)
<tsimonq2> balloons: Hi, I just wanted to get back to you about yesterday. I was not aware that there was actually progress being made...so my question is, are all of those bugs triaged, or do they need to be? Because I would be more than happy to do that. I only have minimal free time lately, so if you post a response, I might not get back to you for a while. But I will certainly read the logs :)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-04
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: I hear you may have a branch to fix the globalrect problem with the ubiquity autopilot tests?
<brendand> balloons, present for you
<balloons> brendand, I love presents!
<brendand> balloons, http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/com.ubuntu.checkbox_1.2.1_multi.click
<balloons> tsimonq2, yes triaging those bugs would be wonderful. The same list exists for the iso tracker and it would be a great help to ensure they all get some triage love
<brendand> balloons, i tested it works
<balloons> brendand, thanks. I'll do the same right now. And I'll send it along to the others for feedback
<brendand> balloons, i'll get going on some of those bugs next week
<balloons> brendand, ack. What do you think of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-testing/+bug/1491943
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1491943 in checkbox-converged (Ubuntu) "Include default app manual tests in the checkbox-touch test suite" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> balloons, it's trivial to do. we should obviously think about when they would be run and how they would be utilised, but implementation is straightforward
<balloons> brendand, right. It's more a process thing than a technical issue. But I'd like to make it happen
<brendand> balloons, for one thing the app is under the assumption it's reporting results back to practitest
<brendand> balloons, so we should probably work out a way to get nik90's tests into there
<balloons> well indeed. It makes sense to get everything in one place, which at the moment is PT
<balloons> brendand, have you spoken with the checkbox guys about having the app handle selecting remote tests to run?
<brendand> balloons, no not yet
<balloons> I think we should start such a conversation. It would open options up
<balloons> brendand, filing several more bugs now :-)
<brendand> balloons, we might need to be doing some prioritisation :)
<balloons> indeed. Some of these are really upstream issues now
<balloons> I'm trying to add checkbox-converged to those
<balloons> brendand, I don't see the upload step in the click you sent
<brendand> balloons, oh, that's surprising
<balloons> brendand, others are having the same issue. Not seeing a way to upload
 * balloons feels like the floodgates are opened on the UI
<brendand> balloons, yeah the button isn't there
<balloons> I'll simply update the wiki to let folks know this. The key was to get feedback on using it on the phone more than anything
<balloons> I filed a bug, but I don't think we need to fix it in your demo build
<brendand> balloons, i can't see any glaring reason why it's not there. will have to debug it with the checkbox folks
<nuclearbob> DanChapman: let me know if you're around at some point
<tsimonq2> balloons: Ok, when I get my new computer ( ;) ) I will do that(because my hardware doesn't have virtualization support). If anyone can do it faster, go ahead
<DalekSec> balloons: Ah, thanks for filing 1492394!
#ubuntu-quality 2015-09-05
<DanChapman> nuclearbob: Hey! Sorry was afk yesterday. I have a MR now for the globalRect bug. https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubiquity/fix-1479064 just got 2 more small patches to submit, which i'm doing now and the tests should be good to go again.
<DanChapman> balloons: ^^
<tsimonq2> balloons: And you mean this for the ISO tracker? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects/opened/
#ubuntu-quality 2016-09-09
<tribbledt> Test
#ubuntu-quality 2020-08-31
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> @ItzSwirlz you need to be a member of a certain team to be able to target a bug to a release series. I forget which team
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Aight thanks.
#ubuntu-quality 2020-09-01
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> @philipz Testing for 20.10 will begin Sep 3 for the Ub. Testing Week, yes?
<valorie> it will be a crazy week because Akademy is happening at the same time
<valorie> and it is the week for GSoC evaluations
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> /shrug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> That will be fun :/
<luna__> valorie: i am also attending aKademy
<luna__> for the first time this year
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <hmmm> /shrug
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <hmmm> huh
<valorie> luna_: good to hear!
<valorie> any talks you find interesting?
<valorie> this will be my 5th one I think
<valorie> but of course first one virtual
<luna_> valorie: haven't had time to check yet
<valorie> I think I can get into the implicit bias training before it actually starts
<valorie> if the time works out
<valorie> I live on the west coast of the US so the German times are sometimes impossible
<valorie> I had to find a proxy for the annual meeting of the e.V. because I am not getting up at 3am for that!
<valorie> luna_: if you are registered you'll get added to the attendees list, which should have all the info you need
<luna_> valorie: i have
<luna_> but haven't had much energy to check due to headache and deppresions
<valorie> there is also #akademy right here in freenode
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
